# 1  2009. 312-

## almira

, ,   .

18  2008       ( 66)  :

31.      213410-4 "               " (        ) -  ,       "         ,    "    "    "       "
**: .., ..

**              ,       ,   ,           21  2008 .


=========================
*    .*
=========================

1.   .

2.        ,  ,   .

3.      ,     .

4.  ,            .

5.              ( )           .
                    ( - .  -     .)       .                 .

6.    10.000 .

7.              .

8.            ,      ,                ,   .

9.              .    ,           ,      .      .

10.                     ,  .
    ,          ,         .

11.            ,             ,  . 
            . 

12.    .
                   ,    (   ,        ,     ).                         . 

13.        ,    .

14.     .  :

,                       ,   .            . 

,          ,   ,  ,      .

 ,     ,       ,            ,         ,            .  ,     ,              ,                    .              ,          ,  ,     ,                 ,   ,     ,          ()    ,         ,                .  ,        ,   ,          ,         ,                 .

,          ,     ,           ,          .

          ,    ,                    ,     ,           ,   ,     ,       ,            .          ,    ,      ,      ,         .      ,           ,            . ,     ,                    ,          ,          ,             .   ,   , ,          ,       ,  .             .

   ,       ,              ,            ,   ,     ,   .

15.                     ,   ,   .

16.  :
)  ,   ;
)       .


=========

*       1  2009 .*

4.                               ,   5  6  . ,     ,     ,                     (    )     8  1998   14       (    ),                          ,       ,      .

5.  ,      1  2009               (    )     8  1998   14-      (    ), ,     ,                            .                        ,           ,           ,         .

6.  1  2009   ,                  (    )     8  1998   14-      (    ),   ,         ,           61  21    8  1998   14-      (    )                       ,  ,          .  ,           ,          ()      ,           ,        ,  ,         .  ,                (    )     8  1998   14-      (    )    1  2009 ,      ,         ,                     ,          .

----------

4  )))
         ,        -    ,            .        .               .     - , ,   ,      .

----------


## marmot

?      ...
     ?       - .  .   .      -.    , , 3%  30%...

   ,           -,          ...  :Embarrassment: 
   ?  ?

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## sema

...     ..

----------


## almira

,   -  

 -

----------


## B@lex

> ,    ,  ,     ,           ,   ,


  )))

        ...

..            ...

----------


## almira

> )))
> 
>         ...
> 
> ..            ...


   ...

14  -  )))

        ,   



* 2*

*         11  1993   4462-I (          , 1993,  10, . 357)  :
*

*1)    17    :*

,   ,           ,    ,       ,            .                            (    ).;

*2)  18    :*

 18.   ,   

,   ,     .               .

        ,     ,   ,  ,           .

                        () ,   ,             ,    ,       .
                 ,       ,     ,        .                .
               ,             .
            ,       .

    ,      ,       1 500 000 ,  ,      ,       1 000 000 ,         . 

                            (         )   ,       500 000        . 

 ,     ,          ,      ,      ,  ,      ,      1 000 000 ,  ,      ,   500 000 .

                     .

            ..

----------


## sema

> -


    ...

----------


## B@lex

> ...
> 
> 14  -  )))


*almira*,       ...

----------


## almira

> *almira*,       ...


 

14

----------


## B@lex

> 14


*almira*, ,          ?

----------

,    ,   .

         .
  .

    ,      ,  ,    ...    .

    ,       - .

  ?

----------


## P

2

----------


## almira

> 2


, ,

----------


## dsa046

,          2009 ?       ,      ...

----------


## dsa046

: http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...highlight=2009

   ""  ?            :



> 1.      (   ) ,        
> 2.   
> 3.   
> 4.      ,  2- ,  .
> 5.    .  .  2000  ( 18210807010011000110).
> 6.    .     400  ( 18211301030010000130).
> 7.   11001  .     . ( ,    ,   ,   , , ).        , -        ,      ,     ... .
> 
> 8.      (      .)
> 9.       .


   ?

----------

> ,          2009 ?
>       ,      ...


 :Smilie: 



```
...
 5
1.        1  2009 .
```

()    30  2008 . N 312- "   ..."

----------


## dsa046

. http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...se=LAW;n=83250

   "   - 01.07.2009."  ,    ,         2009 .    ? 



> 3.       ,     .


        " " ,       ?  ?

----------


## 73

9.       
 ?????????
      ,

----------


## Myaska

:Frown:         ,      ? :Hmm:          ...

----------

,    
        ,   50%
     ?

----------


## .

> ?


       ,    , , ?

----------

,   . ,  
    ,   ,

----------


## .

> 


   ?   ,     ?

----------

,           =)

----------


## .

,  .

----------


## Dena

> ,      ?         ...


      1  08 .

----------

*.*,    ,      =)

*Dena*, , 2009- ?

----------


## .

.  ,    .

----------


## Dena

> *Dena*, , 2009- ?


, .    08    :Redface:

----------

.

----------


## Stochkas

1 .      ?

----------


## Stochkas

,    ""      - ,     .           "               ",      1  2009 .            ,      ,          1  2010 .

----------


## .

?  ,  ...     ?
http://www.forum.klerk.ru/showthread...1#post52078192
http://www.forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=258960
http://www.forum.klerk.ru/showthread...&highlight=312
http://www.forum.klerk.ru/showthread...&highlight=312
http://www.forum.klerk.ru/showthread...&highlight=312
http://www.forum.klerk.ru/showthread...6%E8%FF&page=5
http://www.forum.klerk.ru/showthread...F0%E0%F6%E8%FF

----------


## .

*.*,    ,  .  , ?   :Frown:

----------


## .

:yes:

----------


## -

(
 ,       ,  -   ?     ?
  ,   , -.

----------


## rina461

. . .         .   .       ,  , ,       ?  ?   ?    .       !  :Wow:

----------


## 73

,          1 .  - ,    .

----------


## rina461

!   -,     ?    !   .              !  .  :Cool:

----------


## 73

+,         .    ,   ,      ?

----------


## Imelnila

.    ,   ,     .    .      1   ?   :Smilie:

----------


## freshmaker

!  , ,5   . !

----------

...:
"   ,           , **,    ,              *    ,     ,    *       ,   ,     ,                   ."
 ?     46 ?  :Wow:

----------


## freshmaker

> ...:
> "   ,           , **,    ,              *    ,     ,    *       ,   ,     ,                   ."
>  ?     46 ?


,    !      ?-    :Smilie: 
,.

----------


## 73

10 000       .

----------

> ,    !


  :Smilie: 
"...    **     ,    ,     , *      ,      ,*         ..."
 :Smilie:

----------


## freshmaker

, .
 ,      ,  ..,    ?  -    ?      .

----------


## vika-s

,      01.01.10,     :  , ??????????

----------


## 73



----------

> 


?

----------


## 73

> ?


".................."
    .

----------

> ".................."
>     .


?
    ?
   !

----------


## 73

> ?
>     ?
>    !


    1 .............

----------

> 


  :Smilie:

----------


## 73

> 


        ?.      ,    1 ,  ,  .............

----------


## vika-s

> ?.      ,    1 ,  ,  .............


     ,  ,

----------

,  ,   2010.             .

----------


## vika-s

> ,  ,   2010.             .


  ,     ,   ,     ?

----------

> ,     ,   ,     ?


 ,  .      ...)))))

----------

> ,  ,   2010.             .


    ...?
 :Smilie:

----------

> ...:
> "   ,           , **,    ,              *    ,     ,    *       ,   ,     ,                   ."
>  ?     46 ?



"16.          ,   8  9  ,   ,     ,                          ,      -  ,      -  ,     ,      -  ,        ,  ,   ,                    ,    ,   (),             ."

   ??

----------


## vika-s

> ...?

----------


## freshmaker

,    ,   ,  . : -   ))

----------

> ,    ,   ,  . : -   ))


  .  .
,  (  ),   ,     .       .

----------


## vika-s

-   **  (    .)

----------

?   - 10.000,       ,  ,   ,   ....

----------


## 73

> ?   - 10.000,       ,  ,   ,   ....

----------

10000 .

----------



----------


## Lari-Karlson

> 1  08 .


 !
     ?     ?   ?
 :Wink:

----------


## Lari-Karlson

> -   **  (    .)


, ....    .   ,  :Wink:

----------


## freshmaker

> !
>      ?     ?   ?


()  .   1    
  .

----------


## Lari-Karlson

> ()  .   1    
>   .


,    ,     1 .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## 1983

!!!

       .       .    

1.    -        (    );
2.    ;
3.        (.) +   ;
4.     ,     (,      ),        -  ;
5.            .

  ,    -    -     ...
       ..

 :         ????

----------

> -


!



> 


  :Frown: 



> (.)


!



> +


 ,    .     ,  .



> ,     (,  ** )


 :Smilie:   :Smilie: 



> -


!..     ? :Smilie: 



> .


???



> ,    -    -     ...


   , 



> 1.


???

  ,  ,     :Smilie:

----------


## AVK

10000 

             ,           .
      10000  -    10000?             ,       .....   ....

----------

> 10000  -    10000?


,  .    .()

----------

> 10000 
> 
>              ,           .
>       10000  -    10000?             ,       .....   ....



: "          " ....       8400 ....  3 ...     ( )    .

 ,     ....  , ,       ....       ..

----------

> ,     ....


 !,   !

----------


## Kocopez

> !,   !


    .../        /...          -  ....     ,     , ..    ... /  /....   ,           2 ....  ,    .

----------


## AVK

> : "          " ....       8400 ....  3 ...     ( )    .


       (  )     ,    ?

----------

> ,          1 .  - ,    .


      ,      .
      ,       ?             ?

----------

.   2006    - (  -   )    10000. ,      .

----------


## Kamelia

...       01.07.2009 ...     / /

----------

> ...       01.07.2009 ...     / /


  :Smilie: 
+5

----------


## bsupport

...    ,    ,           ,     ??
  ,             -?? :Wow:

----------

> ,           ,     ??


,  .



> ,             -??


 .       46!

----------


## Mirackle

> 6.  1  2009   ,                  (    )     8  1998   14-      (    ),   ,         ,           61  21    8  1998   14-      (    )                       ,  ,          .  ,           ,          ()      ,           ,        ,  ,         .  ,                (    )     8  1998   14-      (    )    1  2009 ,      ,         ,                     ,


     ,      ??.... ,    ,     ?

----------


## freshmaker

> ,      ??.... ,    ,     ?


 !!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## Mirackle

> 1  2009  * ,*


       ?

----------


## Mirackle

> ,      1  2009               (    )     8  1998   14-      (    ), ,     , **                    .                        ,           ,           ,         .


,    (....

----------


## Mirackle

> !!!!


      .... :Smilie:

----------

> ....


        ...
       ?

----------

,   ,    ?             ?

----------

> ?


   .    ""    .
   ,   ,  ...  .  "" " "  .()

----------

> .    ""    .
>    ,   ,  ...  .  "" " "  .()


      - ?

----------

-  ,        - ?     -      -   20 000 ...

----------


## Kamelia

> -  ,        - ?     -      -   20 000 ...


      10 000  20 000 .

----------


## k3n

> 10 000  20 000 .


      !!!   !

----------

,    ...    ...

----------

> ?


       . ,         ?

----------

> . ,         ?


!!
     ,      01 .

----------


## -

.       1 .
1.       .

----------


## freshmaker

> .       1 .
> 1.       .

----------

> .

----------


## KIS

,  -      "-"?

----------

!   !    137
http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php...5%F1%F3&page=5

----------


## KIS

> ? 
> ,   !!?


 :yes:

----------

> 


.    ,     !

----------


## we_both

,   2007 .
 .     .           ?

----------


## Kocopez

*we_both* ...  102  103...   .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## we_both

:Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Silent_way

? ,  100%  .    10%  , .  ,        ,     ?    " "    ,         .

      ,      ,          ?  ,    ?

   -  1    1 ?  .

----------

> ? ,  100%  .    10%  , .  ,        ,     ?    " "    ,         .
> 
>       ,      ,          ?  ,    ?
> 
>    -  1    1 ?  .


   ,   ?        ?    .

----------


## Silent_way

*,*

 .       - ,    ,   .          ,   " " (  ),     ,       .

 ,     ,   -       ?

----------

. ,         .    , , ...  ,        ?  ,     ,     "         ." .. "         " (  )   ?   - ...

----------


## Folia

?

----------

> ?


.  .  ""  ""?

----------


## AVK

,    46         ?      25   -    -   ,  ,      30       ?      .  -    10000 .    , 8000   -   ,    "  "        312      10000  ,   ......

----------

30 .     1 !  ,   .  .
     "".

----------

> , 8000   -   ,    "  "        312      10000


   ?  ?
"...    **      ,    **     ..."
"...)    1    :
"           ..."

----------

!
231064@mail.ru         01  2009

----------


## 73

100 ?

----------

> !
> 231064@mail.ru         01  2009


   " 312  30.12.2008".  ...

----------


## 1

,   (    :Smilie: ) -    5     2 !

   .
           (,     ,     , )
     1  (..   ) ?
 1     ,    -  14- ,    -  ,  ?      ?

     ?    -  .
,  ,   .  :Embarrassment:

----------

> 


 -  ,         ! :Smilie: 



> ,     ,     ,


   , ,   "" :Smilie: 



> 1  (..   ) ?


.  ,       ? 01.01.2010!
"...    ,         ,            ...    8  1998  N 14- "    "...  1  2010 ..."



> 1     ,    -  14- ,    -  ,  ?


    13001  .     .



> ?


 ,   .



> ?


  !
      ( ).   (   )       !
"...   ,           , ,    ,                    ,     ,           ..."

----------

,           :

,    -     ,    ,    (       )  01.01.2001       ,        (   -  ),     14.01.1998 ,    . 

  ,        ?

----------


## 73

,    .

----------


## gNus

...   ,  - 10 ,  - ,     ...

  ?        ?

----------

> ?


      ...

----------


## Tetanium

1  2010..   . 7 . 5 312-:



> *7.  ,                  (    )     8  1998  N 14- "    " (    ),*   ,         ,            13  21    8  1998  N 14- "    " (    )         ,           .          ,          ()       ,           ,     ,           .


..       - ,   ,   ,       .

----------


## AVK

> ?  ?
> "...    **      ,    **     ..."
> "...)    1    :
> "           ..."


    . , , -    
"...)    1    :
"           ..."
  ...    **      ,    **     ..."?

,   10000    ,     ? ,        , ?

----------


## 123

,   ,    ,  ?  ,     ,  "",            ?     ,    ?

----------

> ,  ,   2010.             .

----------


## 123

> 


  ,    "    " -  ?  ?       ,    ?

----------

> , ** ,   2010.         ** .


 ?(     ?)
?

----------


## VLRi

> ,   ,    ,  ?  ,     ,  "",            ?     ,    ?


   !
       ,  : "     !     ..."
,  ...

----------

10 ..

----------

312  30.12.2008"    .    ?

----------

...        30.06.2009,     15 ...     17   2002  -       ,   ""  :Frown:

----------

> !
>        ,  : "     !     ..."
> ,  ...


     ,      ,      ,     01.01.2010

----------


## Giroes

,       ? ..         ,     ?   ,        1-2%(  )-    ,    ,     ,      ,      ?

----------


## AVK

,    .  ....

----------


## Giroes

> ,    .  ....


  ,   ,       ,   ,          ?

----------


## AVK

-    ,              (   ,  ).   ,

----------


## Giroes

> 


 ,     ,   1    :Smilie:

----------


## almira

> ...        30.06.2009,     15 ...     17   2002  -       ,   ""


, ,  ,   ...

 -

----------


## 73

> -


!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????????????

----------

,    ?

----------


## almira



----------

?

----------


## almira

,

----------

> 


     .   "  " :Smilie: 
 ,   ?   ?   ""?



> **


   .  .  ""    " "  :Smilie:

----------

> .   "  "
>  ,   ?   ?   ""?
> 
>    .  .  ""    " "



   ..  ?

----------


## 11

:



> ...   . 3 . 14.25               ,     ,            *5000* .   13  2009 .    . 13.25  ,         *300 000*   ,     ( ) ,    . ,    . 61  ,    **     ,              .


 ,   ,     1    10000 .,          - .
      :
1.  -           ? 
2.    -  -      1 ?
3.       ?
4.    -            -     ?

----------


## Tetanium

(  )   ,     ,    ""  :



> . 3 . 14.25               ,     ,            5000 .   13  2009 .    . 13.25  ,         300 000   ,     ( ) ,    . ,    . 61  ,         ,              .


     ?    ?

----------

> . 3 . 14.25


 .  ,    ,      .
  , 



> 13  2009 .    . 13.25  ,


    ,     "".



> *( )*


    ??

    ,   ,    ""      :Smilie:

----------

> 4.    -            -     ?


!  :Smilie:    " "  :Big Grin:

----------


## metan1

> :
> 
> 
>  ,   ,     1    10000 .,          - .
>       :
> 1.  -           ? 
> 2.    -  -      1 ?
> 3.       ?
> 4.    -            -     ?


1.           ,   : 
-     "  "   ""
-            
-   " "  " " (      .)
-      " "  ""
-   " " -        
-          (,   .)
-      (     ),     !

     .......

 (..  01 )      ,       !

    ,   ....
,     

    01  "  "   !

----------


## 11

*metan1*,     .

,       ,    .

----------


## Tetanium

> .  ,    ,      .
>   , 
> 
>     ,     "".
> 
>     ??
> 
>     ,   ,    ""


    .     ,   .  .     ,        .       :Frown:

----------

> 


  ... :Smilie:

----------

> 1  2010..   . 7 . 5 312-:
> 
> ..       - ,   ,   ,       .


 ,          ,               ( )        .

----------


## VLRi

*metan1*
1.           ,   : 
-     "  "   ""
-            
-   " "  " " (      .)

       ?

----------


## 11

,   ,      .

----------

> (..  01 )      ,       !


  ?       ?         ?
     ,      !!!!

----------


## LadyX

> 1.           ,   : 
> -     "  "   ""
> -            
> -   " "  " " (      .)
> -      " "  ""
> -   " " -        
> -          (,   .)
> -      (     ),     !
> 
> ...


  ,     .
 ,  12,05,2009 , ,   ,  -10000,  100%-. ,        ,     ?           :Hmm: .        ?   100 -433000!!!!  ?    ........ :Frown: .

----------


## metan1

4      ,    .... - 4.....  :Wink:      .....

  !!!!!!     , ..  01.01.2010. ..   ( 01.07.2009  01.01.2010)   , 4      .....

----------

> 4      ,    .... - 4.....      .....


 ...     100%  ,     ... 
 ,          . ,   ,         .      (  )     ,  ,             ...   ,         - .
 ,    ,     ...

----------


## Tetanium

> ...


  ,    .    ,         ,     ,         ,       .

----------

> ,         ,     ,         ,       .


"        !"

----------


## Tetanium

> "        !"


  ,     - ,      .          .

----------

> ,     - ,      .          .


,  .

----------


## Tetanium

> ,  .


      .     ,      -  5  300      1 ,   ,        1 ,          .

----------

> !    " "


    .   -  70 !
 -

----------


## almira

> .   -  70 !
>  -


   -  -    100%  

:

" - " ()

----------

> -  -    100%


  :Smilie: 
     " "? :Wink: 




> .     ,      -  5  300      1 ,   ,        1 ,          .


  ,  ! :Smilie: 
   ,  ? :Wink:

----------

> .   -  70 !


  "",   !

----------


## Kocopez

! 

                1- ? /       -     ...../    -  .... :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tetanium

> ,  ?


  -  .    :Smilie:      -  .           :Smilie:

----------


## almira

> ! 
> 
>                 1- ? /       -     ...../    -  ....


 

       10.000  (     ) -

----------

> 10.000


, !?
 ,  25000 ( ,   ).,   ,  .
     ,     " "  :Smilie:    ""  ..

----------


## Kocopez

> ,  25000 .


**,   ....)))).... 25 !!!!....  :Wow: 

         5-7  /    /      /,  ,  ....))))....    ... -    ..../
,    10  15... . ,          ,           ....  , ,      ...          .     ....   ,    +       -  .

----------

> ,   ....)))).... 25 !!!!.... 
>          5-7


"...    .        ,  ,  ,     .                .
 ?  ,       !
,  .      ,        .
  ? .      .          .
 ,    , ,    .    ,        .   ,  ,      .    , ,   !     , ,      ..."

----------


## metan1

1  2009     (. 17 ). ,   ,      ,     .     .,  -,      .,       .

----------


## Kocopez

**,   , .   " "    ...  -     -   ,        .    ....  ,          -...    ...       -   ,     ....))))))

----------

> " " ** ...  -     -   ,   **    .    ....  ,        *  -*...


    !         "" .   ,   "",    .
    ,    ,   ,    ,  "     "!,  ""!

----------


## VLRi

> ,   ,      .


    !
     "  "   "",      " "  " " (      .)?

----------


## LadyX

> ,     .
>  ,  12,05,2009 , ,   ,  -10000,  100%-. ,        ,     ?          .        ?   100 -433000!!!!  ?    .........


 -,- -   ? :Frown:

----------

> -,- -   ?


"...             ,           ..."

 = 100 !
 = 10000 !
 ? !  .

----------


## 11

1 ,  ?

,     , 1    10000 .
 -     ,    ,   .  5       1 ,     .
  ,  , 1  ? 
    1 ,  ! 
      ....

 ,     ,    ,      .
,   ?   . 
 :Frown:

----------

> ,     ,    ,      .
> ,   ?


          !

----------


## LadyX

> "...             ,           ..."
> 
>  = 100 !
>  = 10000 !
>  ? !  .


   , ,   :Smilie: , , ,     ? :Smilie:

----------

> ?


 ?.
    .  .  ,  .

----------


## alexstrel

*  2009:   ?*
http://www.klerk.ru/articles/?150072
 ,         ,     .

----------


## LadyX

.  .  ,  .[/QUOTE]
  ,,     :Smilie: ,

----------

> ,         ,     .


.   ?

----------


## alexstrel

1.     
"*  ,  * .  , , **      , *1  2010 .         ,     * ,   ."

-312
            ,         ,             (    )     8  1998  N 14- "    " (    ) *  ,      * .

     (     - ?),       ,     .           .

2."  -       ,  ,  ,     . ** ,       ."

**     ,    .
    ,          1  2010.

3.   
"** * ,   * ."

  -       ,  ,          ,        ,           : , ,  ,   ..

4.  
"*,            *  ** .
, ,      .    -        ,           ."

         ?       ?     - ?       .                .      ,   ,         .                  ,          .     -  ,  ,      .

5.    
"       , **   , ,** . "

   ,  -     ,    .

       ,        - ,             .  ,       ,       1 ,     .

              .

----------

!  :Smilie: 



> .


    .       , ,       .   ,  ,    . :Smilie: 
    : "   "!  :Smilie:

----------


## alexstrel

":  , **  "** "."
     .
        .
    ,  "              - 10 . ."           .
         .

   "  ",     ,     ,    .    ,     .            ,     ,    ,     .     ,      . -       ,    ,      .   ,     ,  .
      -          klerk.ru.

-  ,       klerk.ru (   )    ,      :-)

----------


## buh_ru

,  .     . -   :
   01.07.09   01.07.09?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## alexstrel

> !


  ,        -  ,   klerk.ru.

----------


## alexstrel

> ,  .     . -   :
>    01.07.09   01.07.09?


   01.07.09  31.12.09.
  ,    ,      ,   .

----------


## buh_ru

> 1 .      ?


  :Redface:        01.07?

----------

> 01.07?


! :Smilie:

----------


## alexstrel

01.07   .     :-)
       ,      ,     .

----------


## 73

> 01.07?


 1       .

----------


## buh_ru

:Wow: 
.  , ,             :yes:

----------


## buh_ru

,   01.07    ?

----------


## alexstrel

,    .         ,   .            .

----------


## 73

.
400        .
700  13   700  14 .

----------

> ,   01.07    ?


!,   ,        ""!
  ,   ,   ...

----------


## osu

...
 ,  ,  -   .
       "",         . (.)  .   2004. 
 ,        -   ""?

----------

, ,    ?
        ?

----------


## almira



----------


## -

1 ,        ?   :Wow:

----------

> 1 ,        ?


 :Smilie:      -  .

----------

> 700  13   700  14 .


  :Smilie:  -  1200 ""  .

----------

a    , 1 ,      ????

----------

> a    , 1 ,      ????


""   ,   -    .

----------

,  1 ???         1

----------

-     -  01.07.2009.,          ...

----------

:    2005.    ?

----------

> ,  1 ???         1


  :Smilie:  ,           ?  1  - ""     ...  ..

----------

?   ,   ___ . ?

----------

" .."       1 ???

----------

> " .."       1 ???


  :Big Grin:   :yes:    , ,    " .."       :Wink:

----------


## Kocopez

> , ,    " .."


 :8:   :yes:   :Big Grin:

----------


## -

?   :Wow:

----------


## 2

?

----------


## Elenya

,    ,   312    46 ?

----------


## Elenya

. ,  ,     ,         .

----------

> ?


  .

----------

> ,   312    46 ?


,  .
.

----------


## CEBEP

. .
 ,     .   1     1.4.	  (   - )       . 
  1 


> 3.       ,     .


         ?
    : 
5.1.	          .
5.2.	    10000 ( ) .
     ?
 2    1 



> ,      1  2009               (    )     8  1998   14-      (    ), ,     ,





> ,           ,          ()      ,           ,        ,  ,


     ,        .       ?
 !

----------

> ,     .


  ? :Wink: 
   (  ). ,  , ...      .   ,  " ..."! :Smilie:

----------


## VLRi

> ,   01.07    ?


 !   01.07 !
  -  ! :yes:

----------


## 73

> ,  .
> .


   .       ?  ?

----------

"",   "".
 ,       ,      .
.

----------


## metan1

.... ....

   :     ():       - 9  ( 10.00  17.00)

:  .. -   ,           ,       . 

 : 3000 .

(    -  , , ).


 ,  
  "  "

: (495)228-0399 .1111
: (495)626-9945

----------


## metan1

!!!!!        , ,    . 21 -14 ( )?????   ? (     ,    ,         !!!!  :Embarrassment: )

----------


## 73

,             .

----------


## alex_G

> 4  )))
>          ,        -    ,            .        .               .     - , ,   ,      .


 !!!

----------

> .     - , ,   ,      .


!     .   4!
 ,   "".,     " "!

----------


## dr_oplet

.   .  .

  --      :Smilie:  ?

----------

> . *  . * .


   ?  !

----------


## stas

. ,    (  1    ),  - .

----------

> -


!???????
  !!!!!  :Big Grin:

----------

> . ,    ....


   ""... :Smilie:

----------


## Silver Linx

.    - ?     ....
         ?
 ,     2005 ,             ?  ,    ?

----------


## 73

*   .*
     .
    ,    .

----------


## dr_oplet

> ?


     ,

----------


## Silver Lynx

> *   .*
>      .
>     ,    .


     ?         ....          ...


      ?      ,    - ,      .   ?

----------


## o_v_a

,  , , 


:

  1205
 ______________





















 1205























. 
2009.



1.  .
1.1.    ʻ 1205,   ,        ,          (   ).
1.2. ʻ 1205      ,         14-  08.02.1998. (    ),   ,  01.062009. 
1.3.    :
    ʻ 1205.
1.4.   :
 ʻ 1205.
1.5.   : 
 620043 . , , 31-108
1.6.     .
2.   .
2.1.	     .
2.2.	   :
- , , , , , , , ,    ;
- -  - ,       ,          ();
-  - ;
- , ,        , ,   ;
- , , ,     ;
- -, -, -  - ;
-       ,        .
2.3.          ,          .
2.4.     ,  . ,     ,     ,  .
2.5.  ,             (),         ().
3.  .
3.1.        ,   ,   ,          ,                , ,   .
         .
3.2.            .
           ,              ,    ,            .
 ,    ,            .
3.3.      ,            ,  ,        ,      .
3.4.                                 .
                      .
3.5.      .
4.   .  . .
4.1.           , ,      ,  ,    ,     .
4.2.          ,     ,         10 000 ( ) 
4.3.            50   .  50            .
            ,      .
         ,  ()      ,  ()     ,        ,    .
4.4.   ,   ,   ,            . 
                   ()  ,  .
4.5.  ,             ,     .4.3.,                        ,      .
4.6.          ,             ,                    ,   .4.3. .
4.7.                                            ,   .
5.	   .
5.1.    :
5.1.1.          ,        ;
5.1.2.      ,        ;
5.1.3.           ;
5.1.4.                             ;
5.1.5.             ;
      :
                .
                   .           ,         ,          ,             ,               ,     .
    ,      ,                      ,         .
                 ,        . 
 ,    ,                .
5.1.6.           ,           ()     . 
5.1.7.       ,     ,   .
     ,    .
5.2.   :
5.2.1.        ,     ,         ;
5.2.2.         ;
5.2.3.    .
5.3.               ,    .
5.4.                     .            .
         ( )    .
5.4.1.  ,        ( ),          ( ).            ( ),       .
,  ,          ,            .
5.4.2.  ,    ( )    ,         ,      ( ),    .
5.4.3.              ,   .
5.5.    ( )         ,   ,    ( )   ,       .
5.6.         ( )      .
5.7.  ,             ,         ,         ()        .
6.	 
6.1.        .
6.2.    (      )          .
6.3.   ,  ,       .
6.4.                  ,      , :
-          ()            ;
-                          ;
-   ,       .
7.	  .
7.1.        .          ,            .          ().        :
7.1.1.     ,             ; 
7.1.2.   ,     ;
7.1.3.         ,             ,        ;
7.1.4.              ;
7.1.5.         ;
7.1.6.  () ,     (  );
7.1.7.          ;
7.1.8.   ,        ;
7.1.9.       ;
7.1.10.       ;
7.1.11.   ,    .
,       ,          .
7.2.             ;    ;                  .
           ,     (), ,    ,              . 
7.3.     ,      .      ,    .
,    ,        (  ,     ,  ),        4  5 . 185  .
7.4.            ,   ,   ,         .
7.5.       ,             .
          .
7.6.        .
          ,       ,   ,       .
7.7.           .
8.	  .
8.1.          .            ,        .
8.2.  :
1)	        ,         ;
2)	       ,             ;
3)	       ,     ,       ;
4)	  ,               .
8.3.                 ,         ,      (). 
8.4.       ,              (),     ,                .
9.   .   .
9.1.             
9.2.     1   31    
9.3.            .
9.4.             .
9.5.     :
-	 ,              ;
-	 ()   ,                 ,    ,    ;
-	,    ;
-	,     ,    ;
-	  ;
-	    ;
-	,          ;
-	    ;
-	   ;
-	, ,      ;
-	 ,        ,  ,   ,         .
         .
9.6.    ,                   ,     .            . ,     ,       . 
10.    .
10.1.      , - ,             .
       (,     ,    ..)                ,      .
11.    .
11.1.             .
11.2.         , , , , .
11.3.          ,         .
11.4.             .
11.5.   ,        (,  ,  ,    ..)
       , - ,      .
                   ,      .

----------


## 73

.

----------


## Her_man

.     :



> )                 ,       ;


        ,         ?
   ,        ?      "   - ,   ". :Smilie:

----------


## Ferfella

!
       ,    ?    ?        . ?

----------


## Her_man

:


> **  **


    -      ?!  :Wow:

----------

.

----------

> , ,  ,   ...
> 
>  -

----------

> ,  , ,


       ?

----------

.     ! )))))        ,    ,     2010.  ,       10000  1 ,     2 . .    ?

----------


## 73

> .     ! )))))        ,    ,     2010.  ,       10000  1 ,     2 . .    ?


    .  ,    ..........

----------


## amd

> -       ,        .





> 2.3.         ,





> 2.4.     ,  .


-,     .


> 4.1.


   ,   ,  


> ,         ,


    .   ,    .     , . 240. 


> :


    .
    ....


,   !

----------


## 73

""   .
 :
1.  .
1.1.    ʻ 1205,   ,        ,          (   ).
1.2. ʻ 1205      ,         14-  08.02.1998. (    ),   ,  01.062009. 
1.3.    :
    ʻ 1205.
1.4.    :  ʻ 1205.
1.5.   : 
 620043 . , , 31-108
1.6.     .

2.   .
2.1.      .
2.2.     :
- , , , , , , , ,    ;
- -  - ,       ,          ();
-  - ;
- , ,        , ,   ;
- , , ,     ;
- -, -, -  - ;
-       ,        .
2.3.         ,          .
2.4.     ,  . ,     ,     ,  .
2.5.  ,         (),       ().

3.  .
3.1.        ,   ,   ,          ,                , ,   .
         .
3.2.         .
      ,          ,    ,          .
 ,    ,            .
3.3.     ,         ,  ,       ,      .
3.4.                         .
                      .
3.5.      .

4.   .  . .
4.1.       , ,      ,  ,    ,     .
4.2.          ,     ,         10 000 ( ) 
4.3.            50   .  50            .
           ,      .
         ,  ()      ,  ()     ,        ,    .
4.4.  ,   ,   ,     . 
                   ()  ,  .
4.5.            ,   .4.3. ,                     ,      .
4.6.         ,             ,                  ,   .4.3. .
4.7.                          ,   .

5.    .
5.1.   :
5.1.1.         ,       ;
5.1.2.      ,        ;
5.1.3.       ;
5.1.4.                             ;
5.1.5.            ;
    :
                .
                  .           ,         ,            ,               ,    .
    ,      ,                      ,         .
                 ,        . 
 ,    ,                .
5.1.6.          ,           ()     . 
5.1.7.       ,     ,   .
     ,    .
5.2.   :
5.2.1.        ,     ,         ;
5.2.2.       ;
5.2.3.    .
5.3.               ,    .
5.4.                     .            .
         ( )    .
5.4.1.          ( ),          ( ).            ( ),     .5.1.5.
,  ,          ,            .
5.4.2.  ,    ( )    ,         ,      ( ),    .
5.4.3.              ,   .
5.5.    ( )         ,   ,    ( )   ,       .
5.6.         ( )      .
5.7.  ,             ,         ,         ()        .

6.  
6.1.        .
6.2.    (      )          .
6.3.   ,  ,       .
6.4.                  ,      , :
-          ()            ;
-                          ;
-   ,       .

7.  .
7.1.        .          ,            .          ().       :
7.1.1.     ,             ; 
7.1.2.   ,     ;
7.1.3.         ,             ,        ;
7.1.4.        ;
7.1.5.         ;
7.1.6.  () ,     (  );
7.1.7.   ,        ;
7.1.8.       ;
7.1.9.       ;
7.1.10.   ,    .
,       ,          .
7.2.             ;    ;                  .
           ,     (), ,    ,              . 
7.3.     ,      .      ,    .
,    ,        (  ,     ,  ),        4  5 . 185  .
7.4.            ,   ,   ,         .
7.5.       ,             .
          .
7.6.        .
          ,       ,   ,       .
7.7.           .

8.  .
8.1.          .       ,        .
8.2.  :
1)      ,         ;
2)        ,             ;
3)        ,     ,       ;
4)   ,               .
8.3.                 ,         ,      (). 

9.   .   .
9.1.             
9.2.     1   31   
9.3.           .
9.4.          .
9.5.     :
-  ,             ;
-  ()   ,                 ,    ,    ;
- ,    ;
- ,     ,    ;
-   ;
-     ;
- ,          ;
-     ;
- , ,      ;
-  ,        ,  ,   ,         .
         .
9.6.    ,                 ,     .            . ,     ,       . 
9.7.       .
9.8.   ,        (,  ,  ,    ..).

10.    .
10.1.      , - ,             .
       (,     ,    ..)                ,      .

11.    .
11.1.             .
11.2.       , , , , .
11.3.          ,       .
11.4.          .

----------


## amd

12.  
 ,  **   . 





> 5.1.4.                             ;


,      ?



> 11.3.          ,       .


,     ? , ? ,  ? , ?




> -       ,        .
> 2.3.         ,          .
> 2.4.     ,  .


,    . , !


> 4.1.       ,


  (  )   !


> .


    . 7.5?   ,  , .  , ?



> 5.3.               ,    .


, - ?


 !    . ,  , , , ,    ?    , .    , .

----------

> . ,  , , , ,    ?    , .    , .


+5!
!
 .     ,    "" .

----------


## almira



----------


## amd

> 


    ,    .   .   ,   .  ,  .    . ,   ,  ,    ,  , .    ... , ,  ....

----------


## almira

-  ...

----------

> 


  ????  ?
..         ?    ?      ?
*almira* ,  ,   ,    ,   "" .."".

----------


## almira

-

----------


## 73

11.3        :
11.3.   ,          ,     .

  o v a    ,     .

----------


## 73

* amd*,     :
1.  .
1.1.    ʻ 1205,   ,        ,          (   ).
1.2. ʻ 1205      ,         14-  08.02.1998. (    ),   ,  01.062009. 
1.3.    :
    ʻ 1205.
1.4.    :  ʻ 1205.
1.5.   : 
 620043 . , , 31-108
1.6.     .

2.   .
2.1.      .
2.2.     :
- , , , , , , , ,    ;
- -  - ,       ,          ();
-  - ;
- , ,        , ,   ;
- , , ,     ;
- -, -, -  - ;
2.3.         ,        ,       . ,     ,     ,  .
2.5.  ,         (),       ().

3.  .
3.1.        ,   ,   ,          ,                , ,   .
         .
3.2.         .
      ,          ,    ,          .
 ,    ,            .
3.3.     ,         ,  ,       ,      .
3.4.                         .
           .

4.   .  . .
4.1.     ,      ,  ,   ,    ,     .
4.2.          ,     ,         10 000 ( ) .
4.3.            50       .  50            .
           ,      .
         ,  ()      ,  ()     ,        ,    .
4.4.  ,   ,   ,     . 
                   ()  ,  .
4.5.            ,   .4.3. ,                     ,      .
4.6.         ,             ,                  ,   .4.3. .
4.7.                          ,   .

5.    .
5.1.   :
5.1.1.         ,       ;
5.1.2.      ,        ;
5.1.3.       ;
5.1.4.                             ;
5.1.5.            ;
    :
                .
                  .           ,         ,            ,               ,    .
    ,      ,                      ,         .
                 ,        . 
 ,    ,                .
5.1.6.          ,           ()     . 
5.1.7.       ,     ,   .
     ,    .
5.2.   :
5.2.1.        ,     ,         ;
5.2.2.       ;
5.2.3.    .
5.3.                     .            .
         ( )    .
5.3.1.          ( ),          ( ).            ( ),     .5.1.5.
,  ,          ,            .
5.3.2.  ,    ( )    ,         ,      ( ),    .
5.3.3.              ,   .
5.4.    ( )         ,   ,    ( )   ,       .
5.5.         ( )      .
5.6.  ,             ,         ,         ()        .

6.  
6.1.        .
6.2.    (      )          .
6.3.   ,  ,       .
6.4.                  ,      , :
-          ()            ;
-                          ;
-   ,       .

7.  .
7.1.        .          ,            .          ().       :
7.1.1.     ,             ; 
7.1.2.   ,     ;
7.1.3.         ,             ,        ;
7.1.4.        ;
7.1.5.         ;
7.1.6.  () ,     (  );
7.1.7.   ,        ;
7.1.8.       ;
7.1.9.       ;
7.1.10.   ,    .
,       ,          .
7.2.             ;    ;                  .
           ,     (), ,    ,              . 
7.3.     ,      .      ,    .
,    ,        (  ,     ,  ),        4  5 . 185  .
7.4.            ,   ,   ,         .
7.5.        ,             .
          .
7.6.        .
          ,       ,   ,       .
7.7.           .

8.  .
8.1.          .       ,        .
8.2.  :
1)      ,         ;
2)        ,             ;
3)        ,     ,       ;
4)   ,               .
8.3.                 ,         ,      (). 

9.   .   .
9.1.             
9.2.     1   31   
9.3.           .
9.4.          .
9.5.     :
-  ,             ;
-  ()   ,                 ,    ,    ;
- ,    ;
- ,     ,    ;
-   ;
-     ;
- ,          ;
-     ;
- , ,      ;
-  ,        ,  ,   ,         .
         .
9.6.    ,                 ,     .            . ,     ,       . 
9.7.       .
9.8.   ,        (,  ,  ,    ..).

10.    .
10.1.      , - ,             .
       (,     ,    ..)                ,      .

11.    .
11.1.             .
11.2.       , , , , .
11.3.   ,          ,     .
11.4.          .
11.5.      , - ,      .

----------


## almira

,  ...

  ,    

    ,    

   2 :   ,  - 

  -  ,  ,    



  !!!

----------


## 73

,      "" .

----------


## almira

,

----------


## almira

,

----------


## Kocopez

.....  !

           (  -   )...         /-  10 .  / + %   +  5 .  ,     +.....      ....  ....  :Wow: 

  .      , ..    -      .... 
   ,   -       ....

----------

> (  -   )...         /-  10 .  / + %   +  5 .  ,     +.....      ....  ....


  ""   ?



> .      , ..    -      ....


 ? :Smilie: 



> ,   -       ....


  ,    -  !   !   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## almira

> .      , ..    -      ....


 ?

----------

> ?


  :Big Grin: 
(..... :Big Grin: )

----------

> ?


           ,   23,  2  26   ,                       24   .
, ,     :yes: 
 ,    - 10000 + 0,5%  1. ..,  10000 ,  50 .   5000

----------


## Kocopez

> ,    - 10000 + 0,5%  1. ..,  10000 ,  50 .   5000


   , ,  .    ....      ...     ...

 %      ,     ....          ...      .... 

/-  ,          ....     ...  .../

,              ...  ...   ... ,      -    ,    ....      ... ,   .

________________________________

**,     ...  -     , ... ))))         ....  /...     ...  .

----------

> ,     ...  -     , ... ))))


"      ..." :Smilie: 



> ....


   ???
   -  !



> /...     ...


"       - ,   " :Smilie: 



> .


  ,    ""! :Smilie:

----------


## almira

> "      ..."


!

 :Super:  :Vampire:  :Super:  :Vampire:  :Super:

----------

> !


  :Smilie: 
  ,  ""  :Wink: 
      "" ... :Wink:

----------


## almira

> ,  "" 
>       "" ...


 .

       , 

     ,   .

----------

> ,


....""   ! :Smilie: 
   , "" ,    :Big Grin:

----------


## 11

,   1 ,         ?     ?     ?   ?
,     1      ? 
  -  ?

----------


## Billy_B

> ,    ,                    ,     ,           ,   ,     ,       ,            .          ,    ,      ,      ,         .


,         ,   ...???

----------


## Billy_B

> (  -   )...         /-  10 .  / + %   +  5 .  ,     +.....      ....  ....


   ,   ,       500 .  , ,       , ..   .

----------

> ,         ,   ...???


     .

----------


## 123

,   2003,      ? ,  ?

----------


## 73

. ,        .
     -  .

----------


## Kocopez

> ,       , ..   .


        .... ,        ....





> ....""   !


,      -    ?.....))))  ...

----------


## 73

> .... ,        ....


        ,   .

----------


## Satch

.    ""            , ..     ? .. -    ...

----------


## QWERTKL

,          .

----------

,     " ".   ,    "".    (     ,    :Smilie: )
  :
"...           .
1)  
 0,5 %    + .. 10  .
2)     (,
 )    
 200-00 + .. 1000 .
3)       
2  - 2  200-00 . ( 4 . 10-00, .. 4 . 40-00)
4)    (. .2)  
 100-00 + .. 1000 . (   )
 150-00 + .. 10000 . (       )
5)    
(            )
 100-00 + .. . (  )
6)       
   -  500-00 + ..200 -00..."
  -  .
( Oxigen,     )

----------

> ,   .


            ?  ...

----------

> ...


   :
         (  ,     ),  , ,  ! :Smilie:

----------

> :
>    !


 ,         -)

----------

2009 .      1 .2009?

----------


## Uroffice63

> ,     " ".   ,    "".    (     ,   )
>   :
> "...           .
> 1)  
>  0,5 %    + .. 10  .
> 2)     (,
>  )    
>  200-00 + .. 1000 .
> 3)       
> ...


     ,      :Wow: 

        .

----------

> ,


"" ?



> .


  "",   !   !!!  :yes:

----------


## Uroffice63

> "" ?
> 
>   "",   !   !!!


    ,     , ,    :Big Grin: 
     .

----------


## stas

,      , , ,         .

----------

> ,      ,


  "",      ,    ""    "   ".
,  "-( - )"          ,   ,      ,     ,  .
  ,  ,    ,      301,     ..... :Smilie: 
:,     ""  :Wink: 
    ( ),   ! :Wink:

----------

> ,     , ,


 .
(  !!!)

----------

,   ,  46-    ("-")    1- ?    ?  ,   15 . -    ?

----------

!
         ,           .

----------

!      .6 " -10000".    10000    ?

----------


## Egregor

> "",      ,    ""    "   ".
> ,  "-( - )"          ,   ,      ,     ,  .
>   ,  ,    ,      301,     .....
> :,     "" 
>     ( ),   !


, ,       :Smilie: 
         ,         .
         (11, 13, 14  )    , 200 .  ,  :Smilie:   :Frown:

----------


## baren

,       .
         ,               , ?      .

----------

""       .

----------

> 


 



> 


 :Smilie: 



> 


" " -

----------

,       !    ,      ...
,       .?     (((

----------

> .?


.  ,    "",     ,       !  :Smilie:

----------

> ,    - 10000 + 0,5%  1. ..,  10000 ,  50 .   5000


  :Smilie: 

  333.24  ,              .

----------


## alexstrel

,       :-)

----------

> -


     .
    ?

             12   ,      :Smilie:

----------

> 


   . ,   ?



> ...


  ?
 ,   "" ,      !
  ""   +!,  !

----------

> ,       :-)


  :Big Grin: 
  50:50       !

----------

...    , ,     :Wink:

----------


## almira

> 12   ,


  ?

   5... 4   ,  - 

 "" -  ?

----------


## TIV

,             ?      . ,     ,             (   )?

----------

> ?
> 
>    5... 4   ,  - 
> 
>  "" -  ?


  :Smilie: 
 :Big Grin: 

  - 3500,     ( hop)   ,        :Wink:  
"  5 ,  ,    ,   3 " 

, ,       ?

----------

> . ,   ?


   ,     , .      .

----------

?

----------


## 73

> 50:50       !


   !!!

----------

46               22  2009 .,  ?
    1

----------

> 22  2009 .,  ?


,   ?

----------

46- ,    1  -

----------

,   -    ( ),          ?...

----------

> ?...


     .
   .

----------

,

----------


## almira



----------

-,     ,    . , .. . -,     ,   - ,

----------

> ,


  .  ,   ,    (    ),   .   ,  "    ..".
  ,          .
    ,     ,    : ! :Smilie:

----------

> ,  "    ..".


  ...



> 


  ,   1 
  , ,            :Wink:

----------

> , ,


  :Wink: 
 :
"...          **** ,    ** ..."
 :Smilie:

----------

> ,


  ...   "            ,   ,     "
   , -            30 ?    ...

----------

> ...   "    ...


  :... !



> 30 ?


  ?. ,         ... :Wink:

----------

> ?


 3500 -     :Smilie: 
    -   
     .2009

----------


## freshmaker

> 3500 -    
>     -   
>      .2009


  .  -!  :Wink:

----------


## GES

> .  -!


         ,        :Smilie: 

 :Smilie:  

       ?

to  
            ..

----------

...
      ""   !!

----------


## almira

> 


))))))

  ..

----------


## almira

> 3500 -


3500  12     ???

   ,      (    ))) )  - 6.000

----------


## GES

> ))))))
> 
>   ..


  :Smilie:    ,       .
              -   :Big Grin: 
         2009        -   :Big Grin: 

      ,       ?

 :Big Grin:

----------


## GES

> ...
>       ""   !!


 
      ,     :Big Grin: 
 :yes:  
         ?

----------

> ,


 ? ?  "" , ,  ?



> 


       .



> ?


   ,     "",      " "




> *,*       .


   " "  :Big Grin:

----------

> ...


 ,  :     



> ...


  :Stick Out Tongue: 
 :Wink:

----------

> 


  !
 .  .  :Big Grin:

----------


## 69

,     -    :yes: 
           ().                     ?

----------


## 77

?    .    .

----------


## mnogofirm

!   :Redface: 

    .

     :
-       ;
-  ,  .

  ,        ,   .

 ,         .

 ,        ,   ,     .

  ,  :         ,           . ,    "30%   3000 ( ) ",      "01.07.2009 .      15%        ; 23.08.2009 .      15%      ".     ,      ()     .
,           .

----------


## 1983

!

   .    :

1.         01.01.10,  .           .    ( ).         -      ,    .. -    .

 ,        .    .

2. ,     ()       ( ), ,   .       ,    .
 .
     :    ( .  01.07.)         . 
     :          )))) 

   ,     ,    01.07.        .    ?

3.       ,    : 
        (    ) -    ,    ... .

          .       ,   ..  ))) 

,    01.01.10   ,         !!!!!!!!!!!           .

. 

:    .      .      ,        ,           20 ... 
       .

----------

> .    :
> 
> 2. ,     ()       ( ), ,   . 
>      :        ))))


  :Wow:  :Big Grin:

----------

:           2010 .     ? ?     ,   ,

----------

, ,     .    ?         ?

----------


## alexstrel

> :           2010 .     ? ?     ,   ,


     .     ,    .
           -      ,     ..

----------

> .     ,    .


     ,  12     1  2009 

 12.  
1.      .
2.    :
     ;
    ;
      ,     ,       ,      ,     ,         ;
     ;
     1  2009 .;
    ;
         ,         ;
              ;
                ;
 ,    .
      ,         .

----------

> !  
> 
>     .
> 
>  ,         .





 31.1.    
1.            ,          ,     ,  ,        .

----------


## alexstrel

> ,  12     1  2009 
> 
>  12.  
> 1.      .
> 2.    :
>      ;
>     ;
>       ,     ,       ,      ,     ,         ;
>      ;
> ...


   ,   ,

----------

46,     ,     22 ,       :Wink: .  ...  2007           ...,      ,  , ,        .       , 46      ,  (  ),        -.        :Wow: .

----------

:  28    ,

----------


## 3

> ,       ...            ,      ... ,     ...  ... ..      ...         ...  ,        ,   ,  ,


,     ,   , ..  .
 : 12rf12  mail  ru

----------


## 73

> ,     ,   , ..  .
>  : 12rf12  mail  ru


   ?    .

----------

> almira; 11.06.2009  20:16.


    !  :Big Grin:

----------

> 3.       ,    : 
>         (    ) -    ,    ... .
> 
>           .       ,   ..  )))


    -       ...     -     .       .

----------


## AVK

> 46,     ,     22  .


                .

----------

,   ,       ,              

1.   . 
2.          
2.1.       /,  /,  /
2.2.   100%/
2.3.   /
2.4.     / 
3.      
	3.1.    /
	3.2.   /
3.3    (.1)
	3.4.    30 /
3.5.      /
3.6.      / 
4.    (  ).
4.1    //
4.2    

 :Big Grin:

----------


## almira

.   .   10.

     -     .

      ,   90-97% .

      . ,  - .

    ,    20- .

  ,   12  .

   12 ,      ?

       .

----------

,       ,        

4.    (  ).
  ,   ,                      .           --/-, -  :Smilie:  
     ,     ,      12   13   :Big Grin:  
     ,  3 . ,    01.01.2009 ,  3 .     :yes:

----------


## almira

-  -

----------

> 


 ,   :Big Grin: 
 :Big Grin: 



> -  -


 - 
 - 
 - 
 :Big Grin: 
(  ,   "",    :Big Grin: )

----------

> 3 .


 
(   ,  -  ,  -   :Big Grin: . ???)

----------


## almira

-    

       ,

----------

:Big Grin: 
"...   .     :     .     ,       :  ,  .         ..."  :Big Grin:

----------


## Her_man

> ,   12  .
>     12 ,      ?


 12 ? 12 ? 12 ?    12  - ? :Wink:  :yes:

----------


## Her_man

> "...   .     :     .     ,       :  ,  .         ..."


  -  .    -  .      ! :Redface: 




> ( . en, tropē  , )  1)   : ,    ; 2)   : ,    .


. ,                 :Wink:

----------


## almira

> -  .    -  .


 

   -   ( -  )

   :

_     ._ ()

:

        .        .

----------

> (   ,  -  ,  -  . ???)


    ,   :Smilie:

----------

.  .        1 , ?    ?

----------


## _Kuza

, ** ,        ....

----------

> 46,     ,     22 ,      . .


        .        .  -  1

----------

> -  -


  :Smilie: 




> (   ,  -  ,  -  . ???)


         - -

----------

> 12 ? 12 ? 12 ?    12  - ?


:
"12 (́)     11  13.    . 12&#178; = 144    ,  12&#179; = 1728  "
   13 ???



> -  .    -  .


.  ""   ?
(   :
 ,      ,   ,     .)



> .      ** .


...   ? :Wink: 



> ,


!  !
 ,    ""!!!



> ,    ,        ....


 ?? ? :Wink: 



> 


.. ""   ?
   ""! :Smilie:

----------

> - -


   - !
 -  ! :Smilie: 
   :     ,    !    ...

----------

> . ()


"" ""? :Wink:

----------

> .  .        1 , ?    ?


.     .  (1- )       (    ),    -   1-    



> , ** ,        ....


  ?      ?   - ,  ...

----------


## amd

> 1-


   . , .

----------

> - !
>  -  !
>     ...


,..     :yes: 

  c  

            01.06.2009 .

      ,      

  3101228

----------

> . , .



. 21 14-    1  2009 .

11. ,           ,   .          .
           ,   23,  2  26   ,                       24   .

----------


## 73

""  :
       :

1)   (+  -    );
    -  

2)     ,   
-       (+  -    )
3)  (+  -    )
4)     (+  -   )
5) ,    
6)      (  )
7)     10  ( -    )
8)  ,      (+  -    ).   :
-    - 
-     -  (  )
-      
- ( )        (    01  2009 )
-      +   ,       () 
9)  (   )  /
 (+  -    )
10)    (+  -    )
11)     -       ( -    )
12)    :
-     -   
-     -              .
13) ,    
   -  ,  
 :
-            .            
-    /    
-      / 
(           ,     ,  ,      )
14)   ()    (     (+  -    )
15)        .
16).     /        .: ,   ,        ,      10 ,    /  (   ),    ,   ߻,       (       ) -   .
          ,     ;   ߻,       (       ) -   .

----------


## alexstrel

-     ,     ,      .

          .      -    .

----------


## 73

-,   .

----------


## amd

> . 21 14-    1  2009 .
> 
> 11. ,           ,   .          .
>            ,   23,  2  26   ,                       24   .


  ,     ,    .

----------


## amd

> .      -


 




 15  2000 . N 91




II.  

10.      53 - 56     ,  :
1)          ;
2)  *;*
3)  *, *     .
,  ,   ** ,   .

----------


## alexstrel

,   .   ,         :Big Grin: 
         ,    ,  ,      ,      ,   , ..        ,         .           :Big Grin:

----------

> -     ,     ,      .


 ,     !
"  " -   .

----------

> ,     ,    .


   " "?   ? :Wink:

----------


## alexstrel

,   :-)
        .

----------

> .


???

----------


## alexstrel

1.         .
2.     .
3.    ,    .

----------


## amd

> " "





> .


-,   . ,      ,    ,  .     .

----------


## alexstrel

3           ,     ,     .
        ,       .      ,     .

----------


## amd

> 1.         .
> 2.     .
> 3.    ,    .


,  -. , , ,  1.  .  ,     .  .

----------


## alexstrel

,        .
   ,         .

----------


## 73

> ,  -. , , ,  1.  .  ,     .  .


   .    ? -   .

----------


## alexstrel

.

----------


## alexstrel

> .


 .2     , ..       .

----------


## 73

> .2     , ..       .


   ?     .

----------


## alexstrel

> ?     .


         ?    10 000      .

----------


## 73

10 000,  ,      ,   ,   ?
   .




> ?    10 000      .

----------


## alexstrel

> 10 000,  ,      ,   ,   ?
>    .


     / ?

    10 000,        .              .

----------


## 73

,    419.
*alexstrel*,        .     33.333333333%,     .

----------


## alexstrel

,       ,        .    ,      .         12    ,       /,       .
         ,      .

----------


## alexstrel

,   10 000,  9 000  12 000.   .
    ,   /        /.
         .

----------

- ,   ?
  -    ,   ?
  .  ?

----------


## 73

,    1      ,         ,     50  100%?

----------

> /,


   VIP!  :Big Grin: 
     ...  :Big Grin:

----------

> - ,   ?
>   -    ,   ?
>   .  ?


?
 !
     !

----------

> ,    1      ,         ,     50  100%?


 .  .    ""  :Big Grin:

----------


## mnogofirm

> ...


  :Lupa:

----------


## mnogofirm

> 1.         .
> 2.     .
> 3.    ,    .


     2-  3-    ? 
       . 26,        . 24 (,      "")       .
,           ,         ,    - .    ,         (  -      ,     ?).
,   ,      :              ,           -   :Wink:  ..     ,       .

----------

....
       ?!
     )      ...     2    ....

----------

, !

    1  ( )...  ,  , ...    -    (     ?), (!)  ( ,  ,     )?      2010?

----------

> ....
>        ?!
>      )      ...     2    ....



400  -       .     "" .

----------

> , !


  .     -    -,    .     ,    ,   ""   .

----------

,      2010?  ((
      1(!)      10 ?    ?

----------

,  

1)         ,   . ?
2)     1        (      ) (    ) ?
3)       ?

?      ...     ..

----------


## Tatjana878

01.07.2009     ,    . ,      ,    ,           .       ?

----------


## mnogofirm

,  ,   01.07.2009 .   ""  31  .
    - 10 . . (..   ).

----------


## Uroffice63

> ,  ,   01.07.2009 .   ""  31  .
>     - 10 . . (..   ).


   .

----------


## Assistent-KS

,          ???           ,       ,  ???

----------


## mnogofirm

*Uroffice63*,    ,      :Wink:

----------


## almira

> ...


"-"



    -

----------


## soprus

01.07.09 ( ).
      ,     ?    ,        ( " "),    , ..     ?  :Embarrassment:

----------

> ,     ?


 "",  "".



> ,        ( " "),    , ..     ?


...
, ,  .  .
.

----------


## soprus

,  !
,           ,       ,   . :-)

----------


## mnogofirm

> "-"        -


OFF:    ""          :yes:

----------


## mnogofirm

> ,           ... :-)


  .      ,       -         .      - ,      ,    -        :yes:

----------


## NataliIIIII

.    ,      .       2000 .     10000.  9         ,               ?

----------


## TIV

,       ?

----------


## TIV

> 2-  3-    ? 
>        . 26,        . 24 (,      "")       .
> ,           ,         ,    - .    ,         (  -      ,     ?).
> ,   ,      :              ,           -   ..     ,       .


     ?     .        .     ,           ,  -,    .

----------


## --

, ,     ,    ? 100    .    . .

----------

> .


  "  "?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Giroes

!     :  1  2009.  ,    ?

----------


## mnogofirm

> ?


   .       , ..    .

----------


## Her_man

> 01.07.09 ( ).
>       ,     ?    ,        ( " "),    , ..     ?


 
    .
- ,       ? :Redface: 
- , ! :yes: 
- ?    ... :Wow:

----------


## Her_man

> .    ,      .       2000 .     10000.  9         ,               ?


 ,    ,      . ,    ,      .         .

----------

" ,      .         "
      ,       ,      .

----------

" ,      .         "
      ,       ,      .

----------

> .    ,      .       2000 .     10000.  9         ,               ?


     .         ,       .  (  )    ,    - 10000,00.    ,      .

----------


## valsy

,

     : "   ,     1  2010              ,                    .        2009        ."

1.    ? 
2.       ? 
3.              ?       ?
4.     ? 
5.        ?

.

----------


## alexstrel

1. .
2.        .

----------


## alexstrel

> 1  2010


    ?
   , ,   .      .

  1  2010  .

----------


## mnogofirm

> ?


-   .   .     ""   ,           ,   .       -   ""   ,    -  .

----------

!
     1  2009  1  2010 ?
 -       ???

----------

> -       ???


.

----------

???\
    - ???

----------

> - ???


  .
       ,   .
 ,    : , . 3.
 .

----------


## TIV

14001   ?  ,  " "   ?     -   ?

----------

> 14001   ?  ,  " "   ?


  .

----------


## TIV

?

----------

,  .

----------


## TIV

.

----------


## natulekf

.

----------


## mnogofirm

> 


    ,    ,        ,   ,      .       . ,            :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,    1 -     100% ,       .        .

----------

> ,    1 -     100% ,       .


.

----------

> 


 :yes:

----------

> .


 ...

----------

> ...


  ?   :Wink:

----------

> ?


   .   .
   .

----------


## alexstrel

:Embarrassment:

----------


## ptichka

:Redface:

----------

,  .
 :Smilie:

----------


## .

..  :Embarrassment:

----------


## ptichka

,       :Stick Out Tongue:  :Redface:  :yes:

----------

> ,


  . ,   "" :Smilie:

----------

:yes:  !

----------


## ptichka

.   ,    :Wink:

----------


## Julia Yur

!     ...  :yes:

----------


## Nigelo

?

----------

> ?


11,12,14- :Smilie:

----------


## 2

,      ,   ?        ,          .  .

----------


## Giroes

!?  :Embarrassment:

----------

*2*, http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...se=LAW;n=87272

----------



----------

?

----------


## 2

> *2*, http://base.consultant.ru/cons/cgi/o...se=LAW;n=87272


,    ,    ,       .

----------


## drugsolnca

,   .
     ?

----------


## freshmaker

> ?


  ?)

----------


## drugsolnca

> 11,12,14-


 .    11001, 14001,   13001 ?

----------


## Triada

> ,          .


       .

  !!!!!!  :Wow: 

,     -      ,     46   ,  46      -    750 ,   . ,       .
      .

----------

> .    11001, 14001,   13001 ?


        ?

     ?

----------


## Triada

> ?


  -  1 .

----------


## .

> ?


  -    ,    ,   ,          .

----------


## k3n

> ,     -      ,     46   ,  46      -    750 ,   . ,       .
>       .


         .     -  .      ...    ...
 ,      -    ? - ...       ,    ...

----------


## k3n

> -    ,    ,   ,          .


         .     ...     ...

----------

> .


    ,   ,  ,

----------

> ,   ,  ,


 !!!  ...

----------

> .     ...     ...


,   !
         ?

----------

> ,   !


, !  :Big Grin: 



> -    ,    ,   ,          .


   ,     :Wink:

----------


## k3n

> ,   !
>          ?


    129- (   23.07.2008 N 160-)   ?     ?

----------


## .

*k3n*,   ,      ,   ?   :Wink:

----------


## k3n

> *k3n*,   ,      ,   ?


 .,  ,      ,           !!! 
.        ,   ,  -   ,    .

----------


## .

> ,           !!


 -,  .      1  2009 .  ,       ,  ,         .

----------


## almira

!

----------


## .

!   :Big Grin:

----------


## almira

- !!!

----------


## freshmaker

,   ""!      !  ,  , !)

----------


## 555

!!!!!      , ,      ,          ,         ?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Julia Yur

> !!!!!      , ,      ,          ,         ?


      .,     . ,, ,   -  :yes:

----------


## Julia 2006

> 2)     1        (      )


   ,       01.07.09,                ,        01.07.09?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## katsik

-   ,     ,      .     ?

----------


## Giroes

> -   ,


   !?     .



> .     ?


   ,       ,  01.07.2009.,           .



> 5.          ,         ,    ,         ,   ,          .
>         .

----------


## Julia Yur

-    ...

----------

?     ?

----------


## freshmaker

> ?     ?


 "" )
     ,   )

----------


## Billy_B

> ,       ,  01.07.2009.,          .

----------

- !
,   -  .
 ,           .
 -  , , .
...  ,      "":    -      ...

----------


## mnogofirm

> -      ...


         -     .            . ,  ,   ,        -   ,      ,         .
 1-      .

----------

.
  ...   ,   ,  ""  ""        ?

----------


## mnogofirm

**,      ,  -  ,           -    .       ,    - -     ,    .

----------

.   .

----------


## corsar

> **,      ,  -  ,           -    .       ,    - -     ,    .


  ,  .

----------

-   ... ...    - ,  ,    ...

----------

.    " ".

----------


## almira

> -    ...


,

  )))

----------


## drugsolnca

**, *alexstrel*,      ?

----------


## almira

-

----------

> -


  :Big Grin:

----------

> -


  :Smilie: 

          ,

----------

to mnogofirm

  ,               ,      ,         .     -        :Smilie: 
,      :Smilie:              ?

----------

,   01.07.2009

----------

> 


"     ,   "  :Smilie: 

   -         ,    3  ,      ?

----------


## mnogofirm

**,     ,           ,      ,      ,         ,      ,  .     ,     ,     ,  " "   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mnogofirm

> .    .


          ? -       . 
      - ?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mnogofirm

> ,


   ?   ,     ,        .

----------

> ?   ,


   160-  23.07.08 :yes: 
 :Wink:

----------


## Giroes

46 ,     ,     ,          .        600 .            ,            1  2009.

----------


## mnogofirm

**,   . ,    :Embarrassment:

----------


## Albova

!!!  
       ,       . 
1.  -
2.  13001 (    2- .          )  14001.
3.       ????

       ???? )))))    :Embarrassment:

----------


## alexstrel

1       .            .

----------


## Albova

. 
          .    .       ?

----------


## alexstrel

?
 1            , ..   ,     -    ,     .     -       (       ).       10 000 - 20 000,       .
    -   .
    ,    1 .
P.S.     1    .
P.P.S.     ,   .

----------


## Albova

22  2009 ...    .       14     .

----------

> **,     ,           ,      ,      ,         ,      ,  .     ,     ,     ,  " "



    ,             ,      ,                    :Smilie:  
     ?

----------


## alexstrel

.        -          99%       .
P.S.      ,     .       .

----------


## almira

> 22  2009 ...    .       14     .


      ...

----------

> ...


 . ?(--)  :Frown:

----------


## bsa-plc

*Dena*

_      1  08 ._

 .   ,   ,     1  2008   ,     ?

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## alexstrel

1  200*9*

----------


## bsa-plc

> 1  200*9*


   19 !    .    ?    ?

----------

> 19 !    .    ?    ?


  !  , !

----------


## -

,  ""      .        .    ,    .  ,  - ...

----------


## .

*-*,      ,    .         
 ,  ,      .    ,   -  :Wink:

----------


## bsa-plc

> *-*,      ,    .         
>  ,  ,      .    ,   -


 ,   ?

----------


## bsa-plc

.   ,      .

    ,       , .

----------


## *Tanja*

-.

----------


## alexstrel

> -.


     ,            .
     ,   ,    .     ,    ,           :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
    ,  ,        ,    .

----------


## *Tanja*

.   . -  ,     .     ,   ......

----------


## alexstrel

,       "    "  "   ",    , ..      -312,   -    ,   . ,  "          "    ,      , ..    ,       .
     ,       (    ),   , -,  ,  .
    -  ,      .       -312     .          ,     ,          -312    .      ,  ,  .
                ,   ,  "   ",    .      "          ,       "          .
P.S. ,  -            :Big Grin:

----------


## *Tanja*

,   .     .    ,  .

----------


## alexstrel

,      .



> 19 !    .    ?    ?


                ,     -  .        :
1.           (   )
2.    
3.     
4.  13001   14001,           , ..       5 000  ,    50% ,        .     14001,       :Big Grin:  .    ,             .
5.     (        ,       13001  14001    ,   , ..  "   ""    ",    "   ",          )
6.   ,     13001   14001,  14001  .     ,     .
7. . - 400     200  400 .     ,              .      .
8.       ,    .      .
9.     .
10.    (    ,      ).       .7,         .
11.        .
12. ,       .

  ,           ,       , "   ",      .       ,  -312,       .          .

----------


## alexstrel

> ,   .     .    ,  .


      , ..     .
        ,    ,        ,       .    .
 ,         ,    .

    ,     ,     ,             .
    ,       ,      ,    .     ,             .

 ,   .      ,   .

----------


## *Tanja*

,    ,    ,  ,     ,   )))))   :Smilie:

----------


## alexstrel

,    ,         :Big Grin: 
*almira*,     .

----------


## *Tanja*

:Smilie:

----------


## .

.

----------

> **     ** , **    -  .        :


    ,    ...    ":"
("    " -  ? :Big Grin: )



> ,     ,     ,             .


     ""?



> ,   .


 ,  ""   !
:
"            ,     "

----------


## alexstrel

**,       ,          ,  ,         .     ,          .      ,        ,     .

   ,    ,     ,       , "  "   .

    "",     ,       ,       ,   ,       :Big Grin:

----------


## mnogofirm

> ?


   ,     ,     ,   .

   ?       .
     .

----------


## mnogofirm

> 22  2009 ...    .       14     .


 ,    ,      1- .          ,   -  ,        :Wink:

----------

> ,  ** ,      1- .          ,   -  ,


  ,      (    :Lupa: ),   ,       , ,   ,  01.07.2009,     01.07.2009   ,      (  ).      ( ),     .    .               (  ).

----------


## burik

.   : 19.06.2009:

"                 ,      ,  ,   01.07.2009       (    46  . )      ,    ,           ."

----------

(    46  *.* )      ,    ,           ."[/QUOTE]
 :Wow: , ,     (  :Smilie: )  .       01.07.2009.  ....

----------


## GES

> **,       ,          ,  ,         .     ,          .      ,        ,     .


  ,   ,   -       ,    ,  ,         " ",       :Big Grin: 




 :Smilie: 
        ,    
      ...

----------

> 


 :Big Grin: 
+5
   "",   ???  :Big Grin: 
   !  :Big Grin:

----------


## zzz131



----------

> 


!!! ?  !  :Big Grin: 
    !
  ""?  :Big Grin:

----------


## zzz131

, ,

----------


## alexstrel

*zzz131*,   ,       ?

----------


## mnogofirm

1- ,        3  + 0,5%  .    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## mnogofirm

> ,    
>       ...


   -      ,          .    7  12  (  ). 
    -   ?   - 2-3   ,  .

----------


## usovet

.    -8 ..          312-        10 ..?

----------


## almira



----------


## usovet

ALMIRA!   - ?   ?  ?    - - !!!!

----------


## TIV

:
"    1  2009 :    ,   

     OOO,           1  2009 ,    .    ,   1  2OO9        30  2008  N 312-             Ի.                        . 
        ,       .          .
  : , ,      ,  ,  .

 :
      . I          .
      OOO  ,   . 
  ,   ,        OOO.         (OOO).
      .
     OOO                 ,    .    ,   .
      ,     .       OOO.       - ,  .
      .             . *            OOO*   -   OOO.       .       .           OOO,      .     .

16  (10.00  18.00) |  
 : 7 500 .(   ,     , , -).          .      .      ."
 "*            OOO*".  - ?

----------


## alexstrel

> "*            OOO*".  - ?


    -   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## 73

, - ,    ,   ..................  :Wow:

----------

> , ,


  :Smilie:  ,  -  ..      ? ,  ...    " "
  - ,   :Wink:

----------


## Strelf

""   . ,    ,   ,      .  ,  ...
           ?
   13001,       .,   ,   15- (-)?

----------


## alexstrel

,        ,          .         .

----------


## 73

,         . 

    ,       ,   ,    ,        . 

 ,   . 2 . 8          ,             .

----------


## Strelf

!



> .


,     .

----------


## KIS

> 


 :Smilie: 

         :
1.      .
2.      ;
3.         
4.         .
5.   .  , , ,    .
 1. ,    ?  ,     .
 2.       ?
 3.     ?
 4.         -  -   ,     (  .)   - ?
 5. ,    -              ?   -  (    ),   ...

----------

, !!!
  (.2 .2 .11)  14-  " ":
"         ,   ,         ,    **   ."

    )))   ???

----------


## 73

,     ,   ....

----------

!

, !!!!!
  18   . 
    " "     ,         !!!
       ?

----------


## mnogofirm

** , .   ,        ,      :yes:

----------


## mnogofirm

> 2-  3-    ? 
>        . 26,        . 24 (,      "")       .


, -            ?
   ,                  . ,                , ..           . 
  ""    ... :Baby: 
P.S. , ,   ,         ,  :Smilie:

----------


## &

> ** , .   ,        ,


 !!!!!  :Wink: 
         ???  :Confused: 
     ?

----------


## mnogofirm

* &* ,        .      ,   ""   .      .

----------

> , -            ?
>    ,                  . ,                , ..           . 
>   ""    ...
> P.S. , ,   ,         ,


       ?

----------

> ???


  ""    ?



> ?


  ,  "  " .

----------


## mnogofirm

> ?


 .    , , -  ,         ,   ,     ,       .

----------


## TIV

> , -            ?
>    ,                  . ,                , ..           . 
>   ""    ...
> P.S. , ,   ,         ,


",     ,                                              ,         .             ,   , ,     ,                 ,         ,     ,   .        ,         ,          ,     ,     ,                 ,       ."
      ,      .

----------


## mnogofirm

*TIV*,  ,             ,  . 
     .                  ,  "      ,   "  :Smilie:

----------


## freshmaker

,     /   ,    , ,      ?  ! .  !   ""...?  ?     ?... .  . 
    ...  .
 )

----------


## TIV

> *TIV*,  ,             ,  . 
>      .                  ,  "      ,   "


        ,            .         :Big Grin:

----------


## KIS

> ,    ?  ,     .


  :Smilie:    -   :Smilie: ? :Redface:

----------


## Polza

> ,  .


-     ... 
**,      ?  :Smilie:             11-?

----------


## almira

,    ?

  ,        -    )))

 ,     

    ,  ,       :

* ( )*   : ,    ..

** !!! (    !!! -   - ,   - !!!)

2.  ..  -   

2.1.   - , 

2.2.     - ,

2.3.    - ,


     ...

 !!!

----------

?

----------

> ,    ?



       13  :Smilie:

----------


## -

""   ?

----------


## dr_oplet

.   -     .

----------

> 13


P13001

----------

.  ,   ,     .        . :      1   ?    -          ,          ?  - . 
 !

----------


## .

**,  ,  ,    .      .
    ,

----------


## Polza

> ,        -    )))


 ,  .        -   ,         .      :Smilie:      .
         .       ?       ?     ?       ,      ?  ,    ?

----------


## mnogofirm

,               ,         , -   .
:   ,          .


UPDATE:    - http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=276592

----------


## Polza

> ,               ,         , -   .
> :   ,          .


  :Smilie:  !

----------

> ,               ,         , -   .


   .
  70    ,    .,  " ",   "",   "  ",   ""  ,     : "  ?"



> :   ,          .


,   ...

----------


## mnogofirm

> .   "  ",   ""  ,     : "  ?"
> ,   ...


             .  ,   , .
        -    ,        1- .

----------

> ,               ,         , -   .
> :  ** ,          .


 :Sun:  !!!!!!  :Smilie:

----------


## elzamm

,    ,              ,    .  ???!!      .  !!     . ,     .!!!!  :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 

"              .     - , ,   ,      " -     ()   ,     !      . ,     ,  ,           ,     ,   !!! :Smilie:   :yes:  :yes:  :yes:

----------


## Julia Yur

Mnogofirm,  !        :Smilie:

----------


## stas

http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=276592

----------


## mnogofirm

*stas*,   .

OFF  :    ,      .

----------


## mnogofirm

> Mnogofirm,  !


  -     :Redface:

----------

> OFF  :    ,      .


      .
 ? :Smilie: 
  ,   ,   ...

----------

> .  ,   ,     .        . :      1   ?    -          ,          ?  - . 
>  !


     1     ,      ,      -    .

----------


## 123

?         ?

----------


## mnogofirm

*123*,

----------


## 123

*mnogofirm*, .

----------


## mnogofirm

> .


 :Baby:

----------


## Polza

> .       ?       ?     ?        ?


, !        ...

----------


## mnogofirm

*Polza*,      ,    .
      ,    -  .
   ,       .    .

----------

> ...


  :Smilie: 
,   .    .
   ,      .
 ,   -  - .
  .

----------


## Polza

*mnogofirm*, **, ,  -  !     ...   :Embarrassment:

----------


## 123

- ?            ,   -  ?

----------

> ,


    ,   13001,  1, , 2  3.
  :
1.4 
2./
3.
4.   
5. 
6.   400 .

----------


## Polza

**,     !

----------

> !


.
 ,          :Big Grin: 
"  "" : ..."

----------

:yes:

----------

> 1     ,      ,      -    .


  ,     ?     ,     .

----------


## CEBEP

!
      .. 26.06.09  13  14   ,  ?
     26.06.09,      .

----------


## 123

**,    !

----------


## CEBEP

655.
 :
   5  .            .  ?

----------

,     .   1          .   ,         ?      - " ,   ,     ",         :Smilie:

----------


## sova-pts

25.06.2009.     (        ).     , ..          01.07.09.    ,  ,  ,         .    ,  01.06.2009.   ?

----------


## Madlena

> ,   13001,  1, , 2  3.


. 
   ?
         ?  ,      ?

----------

> ?


   .



> ?


  : "** ,    , ** "



> ,      ?


????

----------

!
   ,    ,      ?

----------

.

----------


## mnogofirm

> .


  .     -         (,  ,   ..).
  ,     ()

----------


## mnogofirm

> ,   .    .


       ,      ,               . ,       ,             :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,   ,  ""  ,     .

----------


## mnogofirm

**,  ,      ,       ,   -          __    .

----------

,        ,    .

----------

!

    ,       1 , , ,          ?      01  2010 ?

----------


## Melinda

01  2010

----------

> 01  2010


  "  ..."  1 . "",     .

----------


## *

.     -  (  .)  15.06.09.      16.06.09. 
1.         ?
2.-    :  + - ?
3.   ,    01.07.09            ? ..    + .  -  ?

----------


## mizeri

()     +  . .,     ,   1           .      .  :Frown:           . 

 ""   -  " "      .    "  "      ""     ?          .

----------


## mizeri

> .     -  (  .)  15.06.09.      16.06.09. 
> 1.         ?
> 2.-    :  + - ?
> 3.   ,    01.07.09            ? ..    + .  -  ?


" ,     ( )  ,                   .     ,       .  ,     ()         (  ),   ,       ,           ,  ( )          ,     ."
                  ,   . 
3.   01.07      -,  -,     ,             ,    .

----------


## .

!

  ,             ,   . ,      .  :
-      (2005).        :        ,       1 .
 -     :
       . 


                    .

,   ,    .

      (),       1 . 
 :       14-,      .. (  )  -    (   ). ,   ,        . ,   ,     ,   ??

----------


## Madlena

> (),       1 . 
>  :       14-,      .. (  )  -    (   ). ,   ,        . ,   ,     ,   ??


,   .   ,     , ,    .

----------

> .     -  (  .)  15.06.09.      16.06.09. 
> 1.         ?
> 2.-    :  + - ?
> 3.   ,    01.07.09            ? ..    + .  -  ?


,         01.07.09,           312.

----------

> ""   -  " "      .    "  "      ""     ?          .


   ,      .

----------


## almira

> !
>    ,    ,      ?


 )))

----------

.                 .                    .        ,        :Frown:

----------

> ,


   ! :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:

----------

> !


       .             .

----------

> .                 .                    .        ,


   ...   !

             (      ).     :      01.06.09  (     )?      .    ,  ,    ?! 

     ( )          46- ?  -  /   ??? ? .

----------

> ,   13001,  1, , 2  3.
>   :
> 1.4 
> 2./
> 3.
> 4.   
> 5. 
> 6.   400 .


 !

    ,  3     



 :  , -  
*
      (  ):




*

----------

> **      (  ):
> * 
> 
> *
> **


   .

----------

> ** ,  3


   ?
 ""   !
  !
     " "!  :yes:

----------

> ( )          46- ?  -  /   ??? ? .


,  "".
 01.*07*.09     ""!
  ""      ""   ..
(   312-   30.12.2008,  !   ,    ,   "" !)

----------


## k3n

> ,   13001,  1, , 2  3.


 ,       .     13001.       :Wink:

----------


## alexstrel

*k3n*,     ,    13001  26.06    .    ?

----------


## k3n

> *k3n*,     ,    13001  26.06    .    ?


     13001   ,               312-.   ,       25-... 26- (- )  .  ,        ,       .   ,     -

----------

> ,       .     13001.


  ""!  :Big Grin:

----------

-       ( )   ?  ,   ,     .

----------


## Madlena

13001         .

----------

> .


 

1  
     ?

----------

13001

----------

> 1  
>      ?


  !
    !   ...
   . "" ?
 ,   .

----------

> 


 ?

----------

> ?


   46,   .

----------

> !
>     !   ...
>    . "" ?
>  ,   .



   -      .
     ,        ,     - .
 2

----------


## alexstrel

,     .
  ,   -   .

----------

> -      .
>      ,        ,     - .
>  2


      ?        ...

----------


## metan1

1995 ,        10 , ,     ,        10 000?????  :Embarrassment:

----------


## mnogofirm

_"         ,         ,    ,         ,   ,          "_.
   . 2  . 
  ,            ?  1 .
        .     ?

----------


## metan1

,     ,   "",     ?

** 


     30.12.2008 N 312- "             Ի   . 31.1 -14    08.02.1998 N 14- (.  30.12.2008) "    ,

*:*

1.  01  2009              ջ       ,          ,     ,  ,        .
2.     ( 1). 
3.         ջ    λ    .
4.       .

 :Embarrassment:

----------


## mnogofirm

.
 (  )   (      ).

       1-         .

----------


## Riana

,  ?

----------


## Riana

,  ,             . 
  ,    . .

----------


## Silver Lynx

4    .
       :
             ?    ? 
   ,        3 ,      ,      -,       ? 
                (   )...

----------


## mizeri

> ,  ,             . 
>   ,    . .


  -  "11. ,           ,   .          ."

"14.    ,           , ,    ,                    ,     ,           ,   ,     ,                   ."

----------


## Riana

,   :Smilie:

----------


## mizeri

> ?        ...


    ,     -.   ,    .

----------


## KIS

> ,     -.   ,    .


  ...   ,  ,  ?

----------


## mizeri

> ...   ,  ,  ?


,   :yes:

----------


## mnogofirm

: _...       ..._ . -       "".    ?     :Smilie:

----------


## 73

> ...   ,  ,  ?


  .

----------


## zorro_z

.
   ,  **   ?
     ,        (    ).

----------


## almira



----------

(    )
 5 ,       6-.    ?   ?   6 ?

----------


## ATD

,         1.07?
      ( ).  14  ,     11001     ?

----------

> ,     ,   "",     ?
> 
> ** 
> 
> 
>      30.12.2008 N 312- "             Ի   . 31.1 -14    08.02.1998 N 14- (.  30.12.2008) "    ,
> 
> *:*
> 
> ...


 , ,     ""  :Smilie: 
     -       .31.1

----------

,      14001  1-2, +  "" 
      (  )
     ?
      -   (1-3 )   ?

----------


## zzz131

!!!!

      24  2009         312  30  2008 .
.          :

http://www.mgnp.info/law/law.php#vie...MENT_ID%3D2512

----------

> :


"",  . . :Wink:

----------


## nota117

,  - :  -   ,   ?

----------

> ,  - :  -   ,   ?

----------


## nota117

(-  7-8 )    ,      .
    , ?

----------

> (-  7-8 )    ,      .
>     , ?

----------


## almira

!!!

     2010   

- 

- 

- 

-  

-     ...

----------

> !!!
> 
>      2010   
> 
> - 
> 
> - 
> 
> - 
> ...


 -    ?

----------

> - **   ?


  :Big Grin:

----------


## Egregor

> -    ?


, .......    ,    :Big Grin: 
  ,  ........
    ,         ......

----------


## Di777

,  -      ?           - ? ..  - ,    - .

----------

> - ?


.
 ,   "- ".
    ?
   "**"?

----------


## Di777

> .
>  ,   "- ".
>     ?
>    "**"?


  ?    ,          .

----------

> 


...

----------

,        ,    ?

----------


## almira



----------


## usovet

.14  _                            ,   ,  ,        _ ?

----------


## Alexashka

, -        -312?

----------


## metan1

> , -        -312?

----------

> , -        -312?


 ?    :Wink:

----------


## alecsa

> .14


  :Wow:   :Wow:   :Wow: 

   ,           ,

----------


## Vasyanka

.
. 3 . :       40 000 .        2008 .
      312-,             ?
   (> 20 000 .)        01.07.09.?

----------



----------


## mizeri

> .
> . 3 . :       40 000 .        2008 .
>       312-,             ?
>    (> 20 000 .)        01.07.09.?


  "  ...       ,   ,      ...". ..            ,    1-    10000, 2-  19000, 3-  11000,          .

----------


## Olam

-          ?  ,  ,   ?      ,   -       
, , ?

----------


## Vasyanka

!
        2008 .,    ,      ? ..        ?

----------


## mizeri

> !
>         2008 .,    ,      ? ..        ?


   ,      .

----------


## Vasyanka

, ..  . !

----------


## 1983

!
    .    . 5 . 2 312  
*   ,         ,            (    )     8  1998  N 14- "    " (    )   1  2010 .*


  .      2003 .,        -    .  -    -    -    . 
        - ..    -       -      , ..   .

   .      ,    -       ?       ,       .

   ,?

----------


## dr_oplet

,      .

  .     --     . 

 :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> 


.
  ?""?

----------


## dr_oplet

, 
)  ,   
) ,     
)  ,    
)     ))

----------

> )  ,


  , ""  30.06.09 ?



> ) ,


...  ...



> )  ,


  " "!



> )     ))


  :Big Grin: 
 :Big Grin: 
!

----------


## Triada

> !!!!
> 
>       24  2009         312  30  2008 .
> .          :
> 
> http://www.mgnp.info/law/law.php#vie...MENT_ID%3D2512



"  "

    . ,   , , !!!

----------


## Vasyanka

. -        -    ?

----------

> . -        -    ?


  .   **   ?
 ( )

----------

,  , ,    .
       ? ,    ,   ,   ,   ?

----------


## bsupport

> .   **   ?
>  ( )


   ,       ...          ,     ?? :Wow:          ,    1 ?

----------

> ??


...

----------


## DarkNorth

> .
>  ,         
> "  "" : ..."


...  .
  ,   .
   @#@$%        ...
  ...       ...
     ,            ...  ... :yes:

----------


## Alexashka

> 


...

----------


## Giroes

> "  "
> 
>     . ,   , , !!!


....

----------


## Vasyanka

.  ( ,  ):         . "     "-   .
     1 ,          .
, ,   312-.

----------


## Uroffice63

> .  ( ,  ):         . "     "-   .
>      1 ,          .
> , ,   312-.


,    **       ?  :Smilie: 

 .11  ""    "    .

----------


## Vasyanka

> ,    **       ? 
>  .11  ""    "    .


,    ,      .        ... .
   , ..  .

----------


## z-z-z

*Vasyanka*,   ,             .         ???  :Wow:

----------


## gihon

-  ,        (  )  ?
* 
  :*

     ...........
:
	          ..........       312  30.12.2008:
1.  -     -  ; 
2.      ( 1); 
3.   ,   (..............)       ( 2);
4.                ,           .

* :*
1. 13001
2.   - ? / - ?
3.    (  5 )
4. , 
5.  - ?

*    :*
 13001,   ( -3 )
  ()
    ()
    - 400 .

* 5   :*
1.    (  )
2.     ;
3.        -?

* :*
1.     ?
2.       ? 
3.        ?
4.    /   ??

----------


## FREAK

,      46 ?

----------

> :
> 1.     ?


      ?     ? 
(   ,  ...)

----------


## gihon

> ?     ? 
> (   ,  ...)

----------


## AlenaRak

> ?     ? 
> (   ,  ...)


    -      (   ).    ?        ,      (  )  . -     ,   ,  -    .......          . (       1 ,       )

----------


## AlenaRak

,  200   1000   !!!

----------


## AlenaRak

3.        ?

!       ,  !      ,

----------


## Uroffice63

> ,    ,      .        ... .
>    , ..  .


    ,     .       .

----------


## NATALL

46-
    ...
    .

-,     , !

----------

> -      (   ).


         .? ++ ?

----------


## gihon

> 3.        ?
> 
> !       ,  !      ,


  ,          ?       ,          -         ?

----------


## Vasyanka

> *Vasyanka*,   ,             .         ???


,         . . ,       .

----------


## Vasyanka

> 46-
>     ...
>     .


     ,       ?
      ?  :Lol:

----------


## burik

> ,       ?
>       ?


  "      ? ?", ..          :Speaking:

----------


## LLD

,                ,       , ..   (.21 .13)       "       ,     ".      ?       ,       ,         .

----------

46-,   ,    /   ...     -?   :Wow:

----------


## AlenaRak

, .

----------


## .

> ,                ,       , ..   (.21 .13)       "       ,     ".      ?       ,       ,         .


  !          -    ",   ...    ..",    -.

----------

:Grenade:   .     14- ,   15    .

----------


## Marina1983

""          ?? 
   .            (      )   .      ?
 ?

----------


## AlenaRak

,    .   ,  , /      ,     "" (..    ).          .           .    ,    ,  ,    -  .   , ,           (                ).......         :yes:

----------


## Katna

-, .4 .5  312 "4.               ." 
     .     . 
    1  2009.      . 
            -  - "1.       1  2009.  312- "  ..."    ""     1  2009."

----------


## Marina1983

.   ,  . 5 . 2 312  
    ,         ,            (    )     8  1998  N 14- "    " (    )   1  2010 .

----------

.  .21 .13  2 . " ,            ,   ,          ,         ,                 ."

----------


## LLD

> !          -    ",   ...    ..",    -.


  .  .21 .13  2 . " ,            ,   ,          ,         ,                 ."

----------

()     ?

----------

,   ,      ?
   129- .1.4. .10,     " ".
  " " .14 .21 ",    ,                    ,     ,           ,   ,     ".      .12 "                ,           ", ..          ,       :Smilie:

----------


## Katna

..      ... :Smilie: 
  ,      46-  ,   " ",  "  ",      .         ""    ?      ?

----------


## Marina1983

(  14 )

----------


## 1983

???

----------

?...,     .......  :Wow:

----------


## LLD

> ???


  , .21 .14 "... **     ...,     ..., ** ,  ..."

----------

> -  ,        (  )  ?
> * 
>   :*
> 
>      ...........
> :
> 	          ..........       312  30.12.2008:
> 1.  -     -  ; 
> 2.      ( 1); 
> ...



  ,     :Smilie: 

          ?

----------


## .

> .  .21 .13  2 . " ,            ,   ,          ,         ,                 ."


LLD, !  ! ,                 !?

----------

> ,  ** **  ** !?


  ?

----------

,    ,        ! !!

----------

> 


 " "?
 ,  "" ?  :Big Grin:

----------


## LLD

> ?


,   , ..        ,             .      !

----------


## .

> ?


                   .

----------


## LLD

> .


,           ?

----------


## .

LLD,  ,          ?

----------


## LLD

,  .   , 1  ,   -    ,       .

----------


## Uroffice63

> .


    ,          ,       .

----------


## LLD

> ,          ,       .



        ,             .      !

----------


## Uroffice63

> ,             .      !


 -   ,  ""            :Smilie:

----------


## LLD

> -   ,  ""


.21 .13  2 . " ,            ,   ,          ,         ,                 ."
 .   ,    , .

----------


## Uroffice63

> .21 .13  2 . " ,            ,   ,          ,         ,                 ."
>  .   ,    , .


        ,    . :Smilie:

----------


## AVK

25.06.2009  -22-6/511@   .         30.12.2008  312-.  .

----------


## LLD

> 25.06.2009  -22-6/511@   .         30.12.2008  312-.  .


      ,       - .7 .2 "      ,  ,     ,   ".  ,   ?

----------


## gihon

> ,                ,       , ..   (.21 .13)       "       ,     ".      ?       ,       ,         .


         , :Big Grin:  -          ,       ., -  ?

----------


## gihon

> ?


  , -   , ?     :       .. -   ...
 -   ,    -            2  5   312  30.12.2008.

*!* 
   ,   ,        (  )      312.

*New      :*

      ...........
:
          ..........       312  30.12.2008:
1.  -     -  ; 
2.      ( 1); 
3.       ( 2);
4.    ( 3);
4.                ,           .

* :*
1. 13001
2.    
3.    (  30 )
4. , 
5.    -  +      (    )

*    :*
1.  13001,   ( -3 )
2.   ()
3.     ()
4.   
5.     - 400 .

* 5   :*
1.    (  )
2.     ;
3.        -?

* :*
1.         , -    ,       ? -            ,      ,   .        ,         -  , -      ,  -,      ,      400   :Smilie: . 
2.   /   ??

----------

!
       ,   .    ...,       ...
       ...         !!!
   !  !

----------

> *    :*
> 1.  13001,   ( -3 )
> [/COLOR]


          .
              ,

----------


## LLD

> , -          ,       ., -  ?


.21 .13 "        ()   ,         ,            ".    :    .

----------


## LLD

,  ,          (   -!).

----------


## Katna

> .21 .13  2 . " ,            ,   ,          ,         ,                 ."
>  .   ,    , .


       .... 
         ,    .     11  16  21    08.02.1998  14-      :
          ,   ...
 ,        - ,    ,  ....          -         ,   ...  ,         ... :Smilie:     ,    :Smilie:

----------


## ParadoxRus

-  !  :  ,    (4 ), 1          ( ),        .  ?

----------


## gihon

> ,  ,          (   -!).


    .           ,   .    ?    .        ,  ,     ,               ,    .  ,                .

----------


## 73

> ,        - ,    ,  ....          -         ,   ...  ,         ...    ,


+1

----------


## ptichka

?

----------


## Katna

-       :Smilie:

----------


## _81

.     ,         .               ?

----------


## ParadoxRus

!    .

----------


## Triada

.    ,   -     .  ,      ?

----------

> ,      ?


.

----------

> .     ,         .               ?


  46      :        ,  -    -   .

----------

(     ),   ?

----------

!
     ,         312
)     2 . ;
)   . 
        ..   ,  
 .

----------


## Musik_1

,           ( )   ,    ,        ?        ,    .   ...

----------

?


,   ,   .         .

----------

!      : "  .   .    70 %...... .   .          ".      .      ?

----------


## 73

.

----------


## XPOM

> .... 
>          ,    .     11  16  21    08.02.1998  14-      :
>           ,   ...
>  ,        - ,    ,  ....          -         ,   ...  ,         ...    ,


+100 :yes:

----------

? 
(  ,        )
   ?

----------

> .


  .  "    ...."    .     :
 "        ,       10000 ( ) .
         .     ." ?       ?      70 %      (   -        04 .         08.3.     .)

----------


## Uroffice63

> .... 
>          ,    .     11  16  21    08.02.1998  14-      :
>           ,   ...
>  ,        - ,    ,  ....          -         ,   ...  ,         ...    ,


     .      ,     :yes:

----------


## Uroffice63

> ?


  ,    .

----------


## sdn

,          :Wink:

----------


## Uroffice63

> ,


  ,          ,    2       :Big Grin:

----------

?      ?

----------

> .      ,


 ?

:    ,  .
:    .
: 
)       ,
)     ,
)     :      - ,   -      ,     (      - ,        ).
..   ,   .
p.s.  2005.  5    ,     (   ) -  .  , ,  2006  30.06.09   -. :Redface:

----------

> (     ),   ?




     !    ?? ?

----------

,      3-5 .
     !

----------

*Uroffice63*,  ,          / ....    ? 
    .....---
p.s.  2005.  5    ,     (   ) -  .  , ,  2006  30.06.09   -.


????????
__________________

----------

> ?      ?


  :Wink:    : "   ",   ""   .

----------

> *Uroffice63*,  ,          / ....    ?


        .    "" :Wink:

----------

> : "   ",   ""   .


,      ,    .

----------

> ,      ,    .


  "",        ...

----------

855 -   :Redface:

----------

**,      . ,     10 ...

----------

..

----------

> **,      . ,     10 ...


  :Smilie:    ... 
  "" ..., , "   "() :Smilie:

----------

...    ...     ....

----------

> ...    ...     ....


...,    ? :Big Grin:

----------

2   +  ,        . ...            ....   ?

----------

> "",        ...


         :   ,  .      -,     . .

----------

...,    ?
     ,     ((((

----------

> *Uroffice63*,  ,          / ....    ? 
>     .....---
> p.s.  2005.  5    ,     (   ) -  .  , ,  2006  30.06.09   -.
> 
> 
> ????????
> __________________


 312-: 6.1.            26        .     ,      ,        ,           ,        ,                              .
- ...
  ""     2005. -    ,  , -  50/50.        ...

----------

> -,     . .


  .  -   ,  - " "        ""   -  "" :Wink:

----------

**,    2005 .     ?      ......  , ,     :Frown:

----------

> 


..     
           .

----------


## ab2093

> ..





> ,      . ,     10 .....


  ,  . 2 . 6.1 . 23 :
"...,     *       ,    *    ,            ,     ...",  ,               ... (      ...). 
       13% ,    -       ...
__________________

----------

..       +    ,    ,   ?       ...?  :Wow:

----------

> .  ( ,  ):         . "     "-   .
>      1 ,          .
> , ,   312-.


       .       .

 " "
 11.   
5.          ,         ,    ,         ,   ,          .
        .

----------

> ,    
>         ,   50%
>      ?


  ,        .      ,          ,       ..    .

----------


## GES

> ,    .


  -    -   

     ,       ....


       pereregistr_2009/

----------


## Uroffice63

> ?
> 
> :    ,  .
> :    .
> : 
> )       ,
> )     ,
> )     :      - ,   -      ,     (      - ,        ).
> ..   ,   .
> p.s.  2005.  5    ,     (   ) -  .  , ,  2006  30.06.09   -.


    ,    2  .    ,    .

----------


## Vasyanka

-          ?       ?    ?

----------


## Approximator

> -          ?       ?    ?


    01.07.09. 11001      ,   ,        312 ...
  ,    .
 , + 1 
 ,

----------

> "     "-   .


 





, 23, , 127381
: 913-00-09; : 913-00-05;
www.nalog.ru 



25.06.2009		-22-6/511@		



        30.12.2008  312- 		
       1  2009 .    30.12.2008  312-                           .
1.     12    08.02.1998  14-            (  )  .
           30.12.2008  312-     ( 5  5   ).
2.   ,    ,    ,           .
    21    08.02.1998  14-    ,                ()     ( ).
,    ,               ,                     :
           (  ),   ,     ;
                .
       :       ;     ;  ,        .
   -       10    08.08.2001  129-             02.12.1990  395-1      ,          ,              .
3.          ,    .
    11  16  21    08.02.1998  14-      :
          ,   ;
        ,   ;
          (),              .
4. ,         ,          ,  ,    .
    2  17    08.08.2001  129-      08.02.1998  14-      ,          ,             ,       .
             ,   23    08.02.1998  14-,        6  24    :
      ,          ,        ;
,         , , ,  :
           ;
      ;
                                    ,            ;
           ;
                       ,   ,          ()    -    ,             ;
                        ,      (,    -    ,     ,       ).
 ,                 6  24    08.02.1998  14-    :
      ,          ,        ;
      ,       ,  .
     ,            ,     ,       :
      ,          ,        ;
,            ,     , , .
               5  24    08.02.1998  14-      ,   1  17    08.08.2001  129-,              .
             ,   ,     16  21    08.02.1998  14-    :
      ,                      ,          ;
,   ,             ,   .
            ,     ,    .
  ,   ,    ,      1  5    08.08.2001  129-    .          16  21    08.02.1998  14- :
      ,     ;
   ,       .
            (),               ,     16  21    08.02.1998  14-    :
      ,   ()   ,               .    -               ,          .      ;
,   ,         ()      .
    2  48       ,        ,     ,    .   ,            ,      ,   .
5.           .
    22    08.02.1998  14-      30.12.2008  312-                            ,         ,       ,     .
       :       ;     ;  ,        .
   -       10    08.08.2001  129-     02.12.1990  395-1      ,              ,              .
                  ,     08.08.2001  129-.
6.             ,         30.12.2008  312-.
    5  5    30.12.2008  312-            ,        ,        ,                      08.02.1998  14-      30.12.2008  312- ( -         30.12.2008 312-).
     ,     ,              30.12.2008  312-    V          .
                  ,      ,               30.12.2008  312-.
                ,           ,       ,        .
7.    ,             ,   01  2009 .,     :
      ,  ,     ,    ;
                ,  ,              .
8.  ,      25  2009 .  30  2009 . ,        08.08.2001  129-,         30.12.2008  312-.
9. ,    11001        ,  12001      ,   ,  13001     ,      ,  14001               ,        ,       19.06.2002  439,       30.12.2008  312-, **           , *      ,           www.nalog.ru.*
10.                  .


..

  .      . 







 ..
913-05-80 (10-80)
 :yes:

----------


## cmmch

> ,        .      ,          ,       ..    .


       ,      .  (       ),     ,      .    ,  .

----------


## stas

> 


  ,     .

----------


## 73

. (.16 .2)
,       ,       .

----------


## stas

> ,       ,       .


           ?  :Smilie:

----------


## dr_oplet

> . (.16 .2)
> ,       ,       .


 .

----------

, !   3 ,1  (  )  ,   .   ?        ,  ?     ?

----------


## dr_oplet

,  - --   ,   .

   ,

----------

?      312? -      .    ?  :Embarrassment: 
 ,         -    ()    ?

----------


## alecsa

> -      .    ?


    -           - .10. .1 . 333.25  



> ()    ?


 ,     ,          (    ,          )

----------

,  .

----------


## almira

> -           - .10. .1 . 333.25


,

----------

,       ?     ,     .      ?,     ?    ?

----------

:Embarrassment:  ,  ...
  .  01.07.09       (,     ,    ...) 
:    !? -  2/3  ,  .   !?   :Frown:

----------


## 73

> :
> :    !? -  2/3  ,  .   !?


           ?

----------


## 123

,        .  ?    ,  .     01  2009 ?  , , .

----------

.   .     .

  .   3.2.:        (       70%   30 % .       70 %)
  7.1.     .   ?        ?

----------


## almira

> ,        .  ?    ,  .     01  2009 ?  , , .

----------


## almira

> .   .     .
> 
>   .   3.2.:

----------


## k3n

> ,  - --   ,   .
> 
>    ,


  !!!    -    .      (3-   3- ).       ,             .

----------

> ?


  ..,   . -   312-   . 5 ,  -     -     .

----------

-   ,    10 , -  ,   ?

----------


## Marina1983

[QUOTE=k3n;52258521] !!!    -    .      (3-   3- ).       ,             .[/QUOTE

  ?       ?

----------


## Winger

!
-               .     ?   ?     ,    .      .   -   . 
     .
-            ,   ,     , ** !!!

----------


## Uroffice63

> !
> -               .     ?   ?     ,    .      .   -   . 
>      .
> -            ,   ,     , ** !!!


!

----------

> ..,   . -   312-   . 5 ,  -     -     .


  ,    .     ,          ?

----------


## CEBEP

!  13  14   
http://www.nalog.ru/index.php?topic=forms_gosreg312fz
  ?    ,  .     ? ?

----------


## (*_*)

> !  13  14   
> http://www.nalog.ru/index.php?topic=forms_gosreg312fz
>   ?    ,  .     ? ?


  11001    ?

----------


## Vasyanka

> ,    .      .   -   .


     ,           .
               .

----------


## alecsa

> ,


          ,  ,          .7-10;              , ,    10 -    .

 333.25.          
1.           :
5)        ,  ,   ,  ,    ,      7-10  . 
             , ,    ()  ,   ()  - (),    7-10  .    ,   ,       ( )           ,      ( ).
7)       ,    ,   -   ;
8)   ,    ,    ,   ,    ()         ;
9)       ,    ,      ,      ,    ;
10)  ,    7 - 9  ,  -;

        (. 16)
  ,     ( ),    ( )          ,    , .. 0,5 %  ,    300     20 000  (.. 5 . 1 . 333.24  ).        ,  ,    ,  - (.. 5, 10 . 1 . 333.25  ).

----------


## k3n

> ?       ?


?  :  384664-4          (      )
   .     



> ,  ,          .7-10;              , ,    10 -    .


 alecsa -   .   7 ,    . 99%     .    -  ! :yes:

----------


## 79

:        30.06.2009.     .     01.07.09.           ,        . 
    ?

----------


## k3n

> !
> -               .     ?   ?     ,    .      .   -   .


  .  ,      .       ,      312-.   !!!   , ** ,      ?  ?

----------


## Winger

> .  ,      .       ,      312-.   !!!   , ** ,      ?  ?


   .      .     " "       "         ".         . ..         ,           /. 
 , ר      ,     !         .  Ψ !   ,          .
 ?   ""   !!           ? 0,000000000000001%    .
k3n   :      (..     312 )   ,   14001
     13001.
        ,                 312 - ???
Ѩ!  .  !
    !               .

----------


## Marina1983

> alecsa -   .   7 ,    . 99%     .    -  !


  .  . . 

  ,   ,      ?   .

----------


## Marina1983

.     ,       ,             . 

  . ?

----------


## annik1

.     .           ?       46  14001   ?

----------


## Yori

> :        30.06.2009.     .     01.07.09.           ,        . 
>     ?


    25.06.2009  -22-6/511@, .7           ,   01 ,          . ,     14  .  -  , , .

----------


## GES

> 333.25.


   333.24  ,              .

----------

,      .    ?  ,       ?      1  2010 ?

----------


## k3n

> ...
>         ,                 312 - ???
> Ѩ!  .  !
>     !               .



  ?    (   ):      ,    ?
 ? : 312-     129-.    1  5:
 ""   ",       -           ,     ,             ,   ,   ,    ".
 ,      .     .  ?   :        ?
         -          .              .

----------

!
    !
        !
       !(   ,,... ...)
     ...,  , ,     ,,  "" ,,   .  .!       !    ,  !    -   !      !  ,   !( )
   !

----------

> . (.16 .2)
> ,       ,       .


      ,      " "                    /     ,            .

----------

> Winger  
>    !
> -               .     ?   ?     ,    .      .   -   . 
>      .
> -            ,   ,     ,  !!!
> 
> !


  ... ..             ,    ......,    ...

----------

> ?  :  384664-4          (      )
>    .     
>  alecsa -   .   7 ,    . 99%     .    -  !


      - ..

----------


## 73

> ,      " "                    /     ,            .


        ,    50%,  50%     ?

----------

*73*
 :
  ?
   ?
  ,   .
"" -  ,  "  "
   ? :Wink:

----------

> - ..


,          ,      90 ,      .01.10.09
       .
        ?  :Smilie:

----------


## Marina1983



----------


## mnogofirm

> ?  :  384664-4


       ,          (   ).      ? :Redface: 
      ,        7- .  ,     G8    :Smilie:

----------


## indy11

> ,          (   ).      ?


   7 (  )   (  43).  -    .

----------


## mnogofirm

*indy11*,   . ,       .

upd

  :
"   5  1  333 25       ...    :        ,              ,   ,               ,    ,  ,         ."

----------


## mnogofirm

:        30    .

----------

?  

          ?

            ,   ?

----------


## ahhka

46.         ,     .      ,   .           !
   ,    .  .

----------

> 46.         ,     .      ,   .           !
>    ,    .  .


      ?

----------

> ?  
> 
>           ?
> 
>             ,   ?


,    ()   
"                    ." (. 31.1) -       .
    /
"                   ,   ,      ,         ,               ." (. 11).
..     ( )   .    () -   : ? - .   -  .

----------

> ,    ()   
> "                    ." (. 31.1) -       .
>     /
> "                   ,   ,      ,         ,               ." (. 11).
> ..     ( )   .    () -   : ? - .   -  .


    ?    ?

  .

    ?      ?       .

----------


## ahhka

> ?


          -

----------


## CR DIAM

> ?    ?
> 
>   .
> 
>     ?      ?       .


 (  )   ,         .  :Smilie:    ...       .
      () -    ... .    (  )       :Wow:  
   :    (!!!) !!!! :yes: !!!!!!!  1- !!!   :        (    )... . 1-  .  -    .   ... .    -    //.

----------


## Yori

> ?    ?
> 
>   .
> 
>     ?      ?       .


1. 
2. ,

----------


## CR DIAM

.     -    .    - .          -        .       :Smilie: )

----------

> (  )   ,         .    ...       .
>       () -    ... .    (  )       
>    :    (!!!) !!!!!!!!!!!  1- !!!   :        (    )... . 1-  .  -    .   ... .    -    //.


!!!  
    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## CR DIAM

,   ,      ...    ...      ? -  -      .     -    ....         ? -  ? :Wink:

----------


## CR DIAM

!!!


      ջ
. 	                                                           01  2009 .
  :
;
;
           :
 1.  
          ջ (   ).
      :     ջ.
      :   ջ.
 2.  .     .
2.1     10000 ( ) .       :
 70 %    7000 ;
 30 %    3000 .
2.2        100 %          ,    . 
2.3            ,      .
2.4              :
-       ;
-   ,  ,  ,     .
         ,    ,  . 2.4     20000 ( ) . ,   ,  . 2.4          .
 3.   
      ,          .       ,    ,           .                 .
            ,   .
 4.    
4.1        .          .       .
 : 

________________________________________________________________________________________________            

________________________________________________________________________________________________            
-   ,  .
     .
, ______________            :Smilie:

----------


## Helen007.70

?     ?        -?

----------


## CR DIAM

- ??? -   .    .    - 13001.    ...        (   ) .    .

----------

> ?     ?        -?


 !!! :Wow:

----------

. ,        15 ..     ... ..

----------

,  !
    ...  . 5  312- ( ...)  ,    312-  !? 
   -   ?   ?    :  ,      ,   ,       !?   :Embarrassment:

----------

, ...

----------


## 73

.       .

----------


## k3n

> ,  !
>     ...  . 5  312- ( ...)  ,    312-  !?


 !



> -   ?


 



> ?


 .        .   ,    .



> :  ,      ,   ,       !?


  .     !

----------


## Winger

> ?  
> 
>           ?
> 
>             ,   ?


 ,  

1.            .31.1 .1.      ,        . 
2.     08.08.2001 N 129-  12,14, 17  21.
?   ?    ?    ,      ?
  :   11   .      ? 

    -  ,      5000 ,      ,     ?
 ?  ?

----------

?

      13-  14-,     ?

     ,   1999     10000 .?

----------


## esvolga

.
    .
 ?  ?
  -  ,    ?
    ,        ?
       .
    .
 ?
 -   . ..  . -  .

----------


## 73

, _ 2.2.        100 %          ,    ._
 .............
          .

----------


## ab2093

> , _ 2.2.        100 %          ,    ._
>  .............
>           .


  : *...,    * .
  ...

----------


## Vasyanka

(    ),     .
     13001 (    .  312)   14001     ?

----------

> (    ),     .
>      13001 (    .  312)   14001     ?


..!   13  14    ,  14 -    - :yes:

----------

k3n     #946

    312-    ,    ?  -  ,  ...?  . 5     ,     "" .          :Frown:

----------


## CR DIAM

> .
>     .
>  ?  ?
>   -  ,    ?
>     ,        ?
>        .
>     .
>  ?
>  -   . ..  . -  .


     8     -      -      ,         /   -    . :Wink:  -   /  . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Marina1983

, ,     . .      -     :Frown:

----------


## CR DIAM

-      ,     -   .
"         ,         ,    ,         ,   ,          .
        ." . 11
..       .

----------

5 (  312-)
1.        1  2009 .
2.   __  ,         , __         (    )     8  1998  N 14- "    " (    ) _  1  2010_ .
 :Frown:

----------


## CR DIAM

> k3n     #946
> 
>     312-    ,    ?  -  ,  ...?  . 5     ,     "" .


 ""  !!!  :
"             ,        ,  ,          ,                ,   ,     ,          ()   ,         ,                ." . 21!!!
 ,          .    . :yes:

----------

CR DIAM,   312- -  ...
    ,     ...
10  - , 4    , -           :Embarrassment: ,       ,     -  !  - -    :Cool:

----------

-       312-,        .         .

----------


## AVK

""    ,   46         " ,     ,  ..... .."    -  .  ,  1-   ,   ...   -     /?

----------


## 73

,          .
.

----------


## 73

. ,         20 .

----------


## gihon

,      -          ?

----------


## xyliganka

.             -  .  ,     ,       .   ?  .

----------


## CR DIAM

-.    (  ) -  .   ?

----------


## xyliganka

,      ...   -  ...

----------


## mizeri

> ,      ...   -  ...





> -.


    !

----------


## xyliganka

-   ?

----------


## CR DIAM

.

----------


## CR DIAM

... ...
       ( )           - .
           .

----------


## mizeri

> -   ?


"11. ,           ,   .          .            ,   23,  2  26   ,                       24   .

12.                 ,           ,   ,    ,               ."

----------


## CR DIAM

.                     10  ()      .       10      .         .     (     )    .       .    .  ...   ""            -   -     .        .            -              ,     .       ...      -     ...
"       ". ..

----------

.           .      ,      :Smilie: ,         ,            .....
    .    :Smilie:

----------


## mizeri

> .                     10  ()      .       10      .         .     (     )    .       .    .  ...   ""            -   -     .        .            -              ,     .       ...      -     ...
> "       ". ..


   -"                               ( -    )    ,               ."

    - " ,             ,                     ,           ."

----------


## CR DIAM

.          ???     ???
,                  (   ) " " -    !!!
   ,        -   :    (  ),  ()        (),      -   ,   ()     -      (    )     .   .     .
    ...    .

----------


## mizeri

> .          ???     ???
> ,                  (   ) " " -    !!!
>    ,        -   :    (  ),  ()        (),      -   ,   ()     -      (    )     .   .     .
>     ...    .


         (          )         ,        ,          -    . 
          ,                     , ..       ,     .
     .

----------


## missjula

:
1. ,    ;
2. ;
3.           ;
4.   .     ;
5.   ;
6.  ,   ,         ,     ;
7.         ;
8.       ;
9.           ,     ;
10.  ,     ;
11.               . 
 :Wow:

----------


## (*_*)

> :
> 1. ,    ;
> 2. ;
> 3.           ;
> 4.   .     ;
> 5.   ;
> 6.  ,   ,         ,     ;
> 7.         ;
> 8.       ;
> ...


     ?

----------


## Marina1983

:
1.            
2.   ,     . ,      . -  / 
3.   ,       .    
4. /   .

   .. .        .  -      . :Wow:

----------


## Marina1983

.  . 21                             . :Wow:

----------

!!! , ,             ?

----------


## missjula

> !!! , ,             ?


!         .

----------


## CR DIAM

- ...

----------


## missjula

,     ?! 
    -   3000 .,
   -  800 . ,   - 350 .,      -  500 . (  . )
   ,  15      !!!

----------

> !         .


 -   ""?  :Redface:

----------


## missjula

> -   ""?


 !
          ,     .   ,          .    ,   .      ,     ,  .

----------

> !
>           ,     .   ,          .    ,   .      ,     ,  .


..   ,        ,    ,     ?  :Wow:

----------


## CR DIAM

-           .                (   ,  )        ,   .

----------


## missjula

> ..   ,        ,    ,     ?


.   .      ...

----------


## missjula

> -           .                (   ,  )        ,   .


  -.        ?

----------


## CR DIAM

(   ),    -     ...  . 
 . 21 (.4)
"            ,   ,     ..." - !!!     23  1:
"1.            ,   ,    ." -       !!!
 ,   .  ,        (100%)  ,   .  (  ?)  !   -   100%    !     (      )   -   .... ... :Wow:

----------


## missjula

> (   ),    -     ...  . 
>  . 21 (.4)
> "            ,   ,     ..." - !!!     23  1:
> "1.            ,   ,    ." -       !!!
>  ,   .  ,        (100%)  ,   .  (  ?)  !   -   100%    !     (      )   -   .... ...


 100%  ,      ?!  !!!

----------


## CR DIAM

> -.        ?


            , ?
         (     ) -           .

----------


## CR DIAM

> 100%  ,      ?!  !!!


  ?  ? :Wink:

----------


## missjula

> , ?
>          (     ) -           .


      3 ,    .
-,        .     .
,    .     ,         .   .  ???   .

----------


## CR DIAM

,          ,          . (26)
   ?         -    -   ,   .

----------


## missjula

> ,          ,          . (26)
>    ?         -    -   ,   .


, !    100%   -?!

----------


## CR DIAM

> 3 ,    .
> -,        .     .
> ,    .     ,         .   .  ???   .


  !!! ...   (   ) -      .
  ,               (  ) -   :
,               -   -.     (  !!!:  - ,  - ........ (-).   14.
. 21, .11. ",           ,   .          .
           ,   23,  2  26   ,                       24   ."
 23.          
 24. ,  
..   , ...

----------


## CR DIAM

> , !    100%   -?!


    ...   . :yes:              .  -   .

----------


## missjula

> !!! ...   (   ) -      .
>   ,               (  ) -   :
> ,               -   -.     (  !!!:  - ,  - ........ (-).   14.
> . 21, .11. ",           ,   .          .
>            ,   23,  2  26   ,                       24   ."
>  23.          
>  24. ,  
> ..   , ...



!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Vasyanka

> ,          ,          . (26)
>    ?         -    -   ,   .


   =

----------


## CR DIAM

> =


 ,     -  ? - .
     -  ? -     (    ).    ?   .

----------


## CR DIAM

> 3 ,    .
> -,        .     .
> ,    .     ,         .   .  ???   .


   ,  :
. 23 . 7.1.           ,     ,            .

----------


## CR DIAM

. 24
6. ,     ,                                              ,         .  ,           ,   , ,     ,                 ,         ,     ,   .        ,         ,          ,     ,     ,                 ,       .

----------


## missjula

> ,     -  ? - .
>      -  ? -     (    ).    ?   .


    ,   .       !  , CR DIAM?

----------

. 23 . 7         :
             1)        ;
             2)         ...........................

. 26          

. 21 . 11          


-  .  -??

----------

[QUOTE= ;52262500]              ?  

.

----------


## Lara1108

46

----------


## CR DIAM

> ,   .       !  , CR DIAM?


 :    -  
"            ,   ,     ..." . 21.

----------


## Lara1108

312-.
 ,           ,   .

----------


## CR DIAM

> . 23 . 7         :
>              1)        ;
>              2)         ...........................
> 
> . 26          
> 
> . 21 . 11          
> 
> 
> -  .  -??


 .        ?
" 23.          

1.            ,   ,    ."
..  : 
1.       -  .
2.      -   -     -     ..   23         - ? -          ** ??? -  21!!!   "  "    ,        -     . ..  ,  ,   -.

----------


## :-)

Lara1108,            ,     ...           (. ),   ,    () {    (  ),       }/    , , .

----------

> 312-.
>  ,           ,   .


 -      :Smilie: 
  "Limited Liability Company"
 3 . 1 . 4   14-  ,               ,   - ,        :Redface:

----------



----------

2 
          .   -   . ,   ?

----------

,  ,        ?    ?   .
46 )

----------

**, .    ,  .

----------


## :-)

,   2,  ,     ,   .      ,   .        ,     .    , ,     :-)

  ,   . 1.1.    "    30.12.08",        ?

    ?  
. 1.7. ... ( ?) ,   -. 
.2.1. .......  ...  

,        ?  ,  ,     ?    Lare1108  ,   ? :-)

----------

> **, .    ,  .


   .    ?
    .      ?

----------

> ,  ,        ?    ?   .
> 46 )


 .        (    -      ,      ,    ),     13- .

----------


## AVK

> **, .    ,  .


, ,      .
    ,    -  , ,  ,

----------


## Her_man

> ,          ,          . (26)
>    ?         -    -   ,   .


 !    -     - .26: "       " -   "" ,    ,  -.
   .23    -      "". :Redface:    - ,      :Wink:

----------


## saper64



----------


## GES

> .        (    -      ,      ,    ),     13- .


        "  .  "
"...... ,    ,    .."   :Big Grin: 

      ,      ?  :Smilie:

----------


## almira

> !    -     - .26: "       " -   "" ,    ,  -.
>    .23    -      "".   - ,


 ...

 -?

----------

> ...
> 
>  -?


  :

1)         ,
    " ",    

2)           (26.1)

3)      (26.2)

----------


## almira



----------


## :-)

Lara1108,        1  3.4 . 3.          ,  " ".

----------


## :-)

,   ...   Lara1108   ""   5    9.

----------

,       ...         1  ...    .....   ?   )))

----------

> ,       ...         1  ...    .....   ?   )))


   ?  1   !       .
 :Smilie: ))

----------


## Uroffice63

> ,       ...         1  ...    .....   ?   )))


    -     :Big Grin: 

     1  .,       :Big Grin:

----------

?

----------

,   ...

----------


## Uroffice63

> ?


      ,        :yes:

----------

:
1.  -       .        .      4500 . 
2. ,    . 1 -  , 2 -  , 3 -   .  .   "..        ,  "
   ,     .
3.     ?    ....

 ......

----------


## Her_man

1.,    .
2. ,      .
3. !    .

----------


## Her_man

> 


  :Wink:

----------


## CR DIAM

> **, .    ,  .


    -  (14 ).      (13 ) - .   :    ( ).         - .  (21 ).           : 13 -  , 14 - . :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## CR DIAM

> :
> 
> 1)         ,
>     " ",    
> 
> 2)           (26.1)
> 
> 3)      (26.2)


                  .   -         -    .        -    -      !!!    -   100%   -       -      . ..   .       -    .        ,      -      ...     ... "   " -    "" ?

----------


## CR DIAM

> :
> 1.  -       .        .      4500 . 
> 2. ,    . 1 -  , 2 -  , 3 -   .  .   "..        ,  "
>    ,     .
> 3.     ?    ....
> 
>  ......


 (   - ).
1.   -      .   -       .  (,   ..     )    ( 10000  -   ) 3300  : 2000 - , 1000  (   ..), 300 -    (2  ).
2. :   , 1 - .       -    ,    (   . -   . , 4 -   ).
3.           11  ( ).    (    )       .    -     .        (!). :Wink:

----------


## CR DIAM

> ,       ...         1  ...    .....   ?   )))


   :        1  (     :Redface: ).      .    (!)    : 
*  ():*         (  ) .     " "    .         50 .
  ( ,         ):
" .*4.1     28.12.2005 N*1069 "               " ,   01.01.2006           ()  ,     ( )     1000000 ."
     .     .
*:*
    ( ):      .  ,     -      :         -   ) -         -    -   .            .

 :yes:

----------


## CR DIAM

...    :   22  1995 . N 171- "       ,    " :Wow:    9  8   2.1  2.2  11. :yes:

----------


## CR DIAM

- ...     ...  -      -    .
14- ,  .      :
       ( ,  ,  -  ).  100%     ...     ( ).           -     .   (  )   ",    ,   ... --...     , ...           ( 50    50  )...  ?    ?       "    "  -    !!!       -  -    ??? -        2000 .   .       (   ),      ...   .   ?  :Frown:

----------


## k3n

> 14- ,  .      :
>        ( ,  ,  -  ).  100%     ...     ( ).           -     .   (  )   ",    ,   ... --...     , ...           ( 50    50  )...  ?    ?


       ", ..."?     "" -    .    ,        .      (     ,    .

----------


## Her_man

> -    -      !!!


    . : "  ".          . ,     ,             ,     .      - . :Wink:

----------


## CR DIAM

> ", ..."?     "" -    .    ,        .      (     ,    .


... .    :  "..."

----------

, ,           ,       ?

----------

> ... .    :  "..."


 46  . ?   ?
   ?
    ,     ,     4 .     . 7

----------


## AVK

> 46  . ?   ?
>    ?
>     ,     ,     4 .     . 7


CR DIAM  ,     , ,       36  .
         (    -        (  )       ,    .      -   (   .7)     .

----------


## AVK

> ... .    :  "..."


 .  ,           -    .

----------


## gihon

> , ,           ,       ?


    ,     ,     (  - 20000  )

----------


## and_yes



----------


## and_yes

nalog ru    P13001.   -   ...     ,    ?

----------

,   ?
       ,  ?

----------


## mary-86

(  13001)      ,

----------


## mary-86

> nalog ru    P13001.   -   ...     ,    ?


             ,

----------


## mary-86

,           . .   ,     ( )       ,   ?

----------


## Giroes

> ,           . .   ,     ( )       ,   ?


      ,       .

----------


## mary-86

> ,       .


..   ?       .

----------

!   .   ,   .       ,     ?     ,  "   .     " .

----------


## mary-86

,   ,   13001    .    .       ,    .      ?

----------


## mary-86

> !   .   ,   .       ,     ?     ,  "   .     " .


          ,    .   :Wink:

----------


## mary-86

?,       13001

----------


## __Veter__

!  :Redface: 
  -     
  ...

   .

----------


## missjula

, ,          15  -?

----------

))  "")) :Wink:

----------

,   .
    .           (  ).    ., ., .   .     ?

----------

> .7)     .


    ?

----------

*    ?*    .   .  .      . ? ?     ?
,          ....?

----------

> ,   .
>     .           (  ).    ., ., .   .     ?

----------

-        ?    ,       3000 ,   5 ,    15 . -  ,       .

----------


## AVK

> -        ?    ,       3000 ,   5 ,    15 . -  ,       .


     3?  3                      46

----------


## AVK

> ,   .
>     .           (  ).    ., ., .   .     ?


     	 :
  	127254,., ., 12/7
    	 :
  	127254,., ., 12/7
    	:
  	: 8(499) 760-50-52
 : 8(499) 760-50-57
8 (499) 760-50-26

   7715
    15  .
: ,127254, ,,,, ,12/7,
: 8(499)760-50-52
: 7715045002 : 771501001
      ,     :
 ,
      : 77066     46  .
  (  () ),
      : 77066     46  .

  : admin15@mosnalog.ru



  : : 7700
     .

----------


## AVK

> *    ?*    .   .  .      . ? ?     ?
> ,          ....?


  -   :Smilie:   ..... .....

,          ....?...... :Stick Out Tongue:    31  -     :Smilie:       ,   .          -  129-         -

----------


## AVK

, ,         :

9.5.                     ( ).       (     )                ( )  ,      .

  -  .

----------

-       " ", "", " . ...",       ? ,     ,      - ...?????!!!!!!

----------


## sema

> -       " ", "", " . ...",       ? ,     ,      - ...?????!!!!!!


     . 


http://asozd2.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/(...RN=384664-4&02

----------

> .


... 


   ...

----------


## Lekcheto

> . 
> 
> 
> http://asozd2.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/(...RN=384664-4&02



      ? .

----------


## sema

.  .               .

----------


## Katna

:Smilie:   :Wink: 
         .    .    -                   -          "..    - "  :Smilie:  
   ,    ,   ...

----------


## Polza

> .    .    -                   -          "..    - "  
>    ,    ,   ...


 , ,

----------


## Egregor

,      .                   .        :Smilie:

----------


## Polza

> , ,


, , ,    :Smilie:

----------


## CR DIAM

> .    .    -                   -          "..    - "  
>    ,    ,   ...


     ...     "     "     ...       -    ? :Wink:

----------

.        46.       ,     ?

----------


## 123

> .        46.       ,     ?


   ,   ,  .

----------


## sema

> "     ...


      .

----------


## Polza

> -    ?


       / ?

----------

,  .      . .   ,     , 46 ,      .

----------


## CR DIAM

> .


 *   ,        ,*  ,          ,               * ,   ,     ,*          ()   ,         ,                . 
 -        ......   .           ()  . .

..    :Wink:

----------


## CR DIAM

> / ?


    .   -  .        ? -          .   -     .     .

----------


## JMe

,
  ,    -   ,            (    ),       .

"        30.12.2008  312- "

 6.             ,         30.12.2008  312-.

    5  5    30.12.2008  312-    *        ,        ,        ,                    *  08.02.1998  14-      30.12.2008  312- ( -         30.12.2008 312-).

 ,   2      2,       ,     - 5  (-),      -  ( ),     
       -   ?

----------


## sema

> -        ......   .


              .
1.                . 





> ,   ,


    ?   ?
     ,  
"5.                      ."
        .


       ,        . ...           :Big Grin:

----------

> ? .


  " "

----------


## JMe

-   -  29-30 ,   . 5         ,      ,

----------


## CR DIAM

2 Sema
 :yes: 
               .     *  () ,           () ,*    ,            ...
(  ).
  -     .       -     .
        -     . :Wink:

----------


## sema

> () ,           () ,


 ,   .        .       .


> -     .


 ,     ,    .

----------


## CR DIAM

> -   -  29-30 ,   . 5         ,      ,


         : http://forum.klerk.ru/showthread.php?t=280919

----------


## CR DIAM

> ,   .        .       .
>  ,     ,    .


"       ...." - ..   . 
      -    ?       (14 )        :       (  )  ?
         . 

       (     ) - ?

----------


## sema

> .


    ?)))    .                ))))))))))))


> (     ) - ?


,      .     ?       " ".

 .. .

----------


## sema

.      ,    .         , ..    .       ...   /

----------


## Katna

> .   -  .        ? -          .   -     .     .


  - .2  5    312- - "              ". 
,    ,           ,   .  :Smilie:

----------


## .

312  .      ,             ?

----------


## Her_man

3 :http://asozd2.duma.gov.ru/main.nsf/(...2575E80049DEC2
   , , ...
     :



> 6.     ,   ,        (  ,          ),          ,           .;

----------


## CR DIAM

> - .2  5    312- - "              ". 
> ,    ,           ,   .


- .    .    -   -    ???         ? - .  ,      " " -         .    ?

----------


## .

Her_man! ! !

----------


## sema

> ,      " " -


     .       .   .

----------

> .


       ,     ?
    !!!

----------


## sema

**,       )))        .  .         .

----------

> **,       )))        .  .         .


  ,      :Smilie: 
 :Smilie:     ,   ,                :Smilie:  
     ,     .              ,           :Smilie: )

----------


## 130281

46    ?

----------

> 46    ?


1.    .
2. 130001
3. 
4.

    .   46 .

----------

(      ) ?

----------


## AVK

> (      ) ?


   ,

----------


## AVK

> (      ) ?


   ,

----------


## AVK

> 46    ?



  46.
13001   
, . 400 

 ,    ,      400 .

     -      .        -.

----------


## 13

, ,       ,          ?

----------


## AVK

> , ,       ,          ?


13. ,    ,           ,            .
 ,         ,       ,             ,         ,                 .  ,         ,               ,                    .              ,        ,  ,          ,                ,   ,     , *         ()   ,         ,                .  ,            ,   ,          ,         ,                 .*

----------


## 13

> * ,            ,   ,          ,         ,                 .*


"      ",      .      .

----------


## AVK

> "      ",      .      .


   .       ,   .

      ,     .         ,   .

  -             .

        -          -      .         46     -        ....           -             - ... ....  ,

----------


## mnogofirm

.          . 
    ,  ,  "" -    ,            1- . -   :yes:

----------


## sema

> ,   ,


         .
   .

----------

> .          . 
>     ,  ,  "" -    ,            1- . -


      ?     ?     ..  -    (   )   ,           .      31.12.2009.

----------

,         ..,      ..    ,      -      ..)))))))))

----------


## alecsa

.        -312.   -        
 :Smilie:

----------

*alecsa*,  "" -    ?  :Smilie:

----------


## alecsa

> alecsa,     ?


, ,        :Big Grin: .      "  ", ..   ,       ,           :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

> -312.


 !  !

----------


## _81

13  14 ,     .

----------

,  .        .       .)))))))))

----------


## _81

,        .      .

----------

, :            -...            ?

----------


## _81

.      .

----------

> .      .


   ?  13?

----------


## imikrukova

, ,  ?
 .   2    ,     .   -       ,       ?

----------


## .

> , :            -...            ?


 
13001



> , ,  ?
>  .  2    ,     .   -       ,       ?


  . 13001  14001

----------


## o_pyatnysheva

> .        -312.   -


     ?    , 46-?    ?

----------

,    ,                13000   Ѩ ?

----------


## .

> ,    ,                13000   Ѩ ?


13001 - 
          ,     .
     .

----------

)))

----------


## .

> )))


  :Wink:

----------

> , ,  ?
>  .   2    ,     .   -       ,       ?


   .

----------

[QUOTE=.;52280632] 
13001

    13,   14 :yes:

----------


## Polza

> .


  ?

----------

,                    312-  30  2008 .
     , ,  ,     -    .   ,              1  2010 . *      ,        ,  ,  ,   .*
 ,   1  2009      (   ),      .       ,      ,     .


_:  ,   ._

 .

 ,          ,        -,   .     .    ,                       ,      .
   ,        ,          ,       . 7  2009      250-             .     !

----------

14- ,    ,       13-3 ?   (13-)      .   :Embarrassment:

----------


## freshmaker

13001-       ,  ,  -14001

----------

))) .     ))

----------

,     312-?

----------

,  ?   :Embarrassment:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Good

> 13001-       ,  ,  -14001


 !  ,  ,     . 312-.  ,    , ?    !

----------


## missjula

> !  ,  ,     . 312-.  ,    , ?    !


1.    .   2   -   .
2.  ( )      (   ).
3.   13001.  ,    -  ,    -  .      . 2.9.     . 
4.   - 400 .
5.   .

----------


## Good

> 1.    .   2   -   .
> 2.  ( )      (   ).
> 3.   13001.  ,    -  ,    -  .      . 2.9.     . 
> 4.   - 400 .
> 5.   .


 !  46 ?       ,  ?     ?        ?   ,       ?

----------


## stas

G      ,      ,    .     -     .

,           -     .

----------


## stas

"".         .

** 

_   ,    ,    1    .  ,         _ 

* 
*

_11.11.2009, 213 (2483)_

  2008 .       ,           .  1     ,  3,1              .           ()      .    ,        1 ,         (. ).

     .    ,    1 .            ,       .    ,  ,     ,      ,       .

        ,      .  ,       .

      ,   .    ,   ,       .     .     ,           ,  .   ,     11%    . ,  ,  ,   ,      46-            .  -     ,     .

-     ,      , ,       .        ,  :             25 000 .

----------


## stas

17  2009 . N 310- "     5   "               "" 

	 22  2009 . 
	  : 22  2009 . 

   9  2009 
   16  2009 

 1

   2  5    30  2008  N 312- "               " (   , 2009, N 1, . 20; N 29, . 3642) ,   "  1  2010 "  "     ".

 2

1.           .

2.   2  5    30  2008  N 312- "               " (    )      ,               (     30  2008  N 312- "               ")     8  1998  N 14- "    " (     30  2008  N 312- "               ")        .


.

----------

